# بحث في شفاعة القديسين



## Mor Antonios (17 أغسطس 2008)

*هل توجد شفاعة للقديسين*​ 
*قبل قراءة البحث احب ان انوه للقراء الكرام: انني لم اكتبه لغاية التجريح باي مسيحي، بل لشرح وجهة نظر من يؤمن بشفاعة القديسين*​ 
*منذ فجر المسيحية ظهرت البدع المختلفة في الكنيسة وبرزت تعاليم غريبة عن المسيحية ومخالفة لها فقاومتها الكنيسة المقدسة فثارت حولها الأبحاث واحتدم الجدل العنيف والنقاش الحاد ولا غرو فالرسول بولس يحذر أهل كورنثوس منها إذ يقول"لا بد أن تكون بينكم بدع أيضاً ليكون المزكون ظاهرين بينكم"(1كو 19:11) فعقدت عدة مجامع مقدسة لتثبيت الإيمان القويم وتحديد صيغة العقيدة المسيحية والحكم على أصحاب البدع الفاسدة وزارعي بذور الشقاق في بيعة الله.كان أول هذه المجامـع مجمع أورشليم الذي رأسه القديس يعقوب أخو الرب نحو سنة 51م بسبب قوم انحدروا من اليهودية "وجعلوا يعلمون الاخوة أنه إن لم تختتنوا حسب عادة موسى لا يمكنكم أن تخلصوا"(أع1:15) وبعد النقاش والبحث الدقيق قرر مجمع الرسل ما يلي:" قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن أن لا نضع عليكم ثقلاً فوق هذه الأشياء التي لا بُدّ منها وهي أن تمتنعوا عمّا ذبح للأصنام وعن الدم والمخنوق والزنا التي إن حفظتم أنفسكم منها فنعمّا تفعلون"(أع28:15و29) وتستنتج من عبارة "قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن" أن سلطة البت في قضية إيمانية وتحديد عقيدة ما إنما هي للمجمع وحده وبإرشاد الروح القدس. ثم عقدت مجامع مقدسة في نيقية سنة 325م الذي وضع فيه القسم الأول من قانون الإيمان وحسم قضيتين خاصتين بالعقيدة وهما لاهوت السيد المسيح ومعمودية الهراطقة ،ومجمع قسطنطينية سنة381 م الذي فحص بدعة مقدونيوس أسقف القسطنطينية الذي أنكر ألوهية الروح القدس، فحرمه وبدعته الشنعاء وأضاف القسم الثاني من قانون الإيمان، ومجمع أفسس سنة 431م وكان من اجل بدعة نسطور أسقف القسطنطينية الذي قال "أن العذراء مريم لم تلد إلهاً متجسداً لكنها ولدت إنساناً بحتاً حلّ عليه الإله عند عماده في الثلاثين من عمره، ومن أجل ذلك لا ينبغي تسمية العذراء بوالدة الإله بل والدة المسيح " اتخذت الكنيسة القرارات المناسبة والحاسمة وهكذا انتصرت كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه . وفي عصرنا هذا ظهرت بدع كثيرة ليست إلا امتداد لبدع نسطور وآريوس واوطاخي وغيرهم من الكفرة لكنهم إتّخذوا لأنفسهم أسماء بـرَّاقـة جميلة كَجَمَال القبور المجصصة (المطلية بالكلس أو الجبس) التي خارجها ابيض ناصع وداخلها عظام نجسة متعفنة وهذه بعض الأسماء : شهود يهوة (الله) واهم ما في الأمر ان ما يسمى الديمقراطية وحرية الرأي والإيمان كان دائماً الترس المنيع لهؤلاء الهراقطة العصريون.*

*لذلك ارتأيت ان اكتب عن شفاعة القديسين ولماذا تؤمن الكنائس الرسولية بهم ورأي كنيستنا السريانية الأرثوذكسية الإنطاكية العريقة الجذور والإيمان بهذا الموضوع وأرجو من المؤمنين خاصة الشباب والشابات ان يقرءوا هذا الموضوع بتأن، وروية.*

*من حوالي خمسة أعوام سألني أحد الأشخاص السؤال التالي : المسيح هو الوسيط الوحيد فلا حاجة لشفاعة القدّيسين وانتم تضيعون وقتكم امام الأيقونات بدل من الطلب من السيد المسيح مباشرةً. لذلك خطر على بالي كتابة هذا البحث، وفيه نشرح وجهة نظرنا بمحبة. *

*وقبل الجواب على هذا السؤال احب ان اذكر تعريف الشفاعة والوساطة لغةً لأن التميز بينهم هام جداً ل. *
*جاء في المنجد في اللغة:*

*-الوَسَاطة:عمل الوَسِيط*
*الوَسِيط:ج وسَطاء م وَسِطة: المتوسط بين المتخاصمين، يقال"هو وسيط فيهم" أي هو ارفعهم مقاماً وأشرفهم نسباً.*

*-شَفَعَ: شفاعةً لفلان او فيه إلى زيدٍ: طلب من زيدٍ ان يعاونه، ويقال "فلان يعاديني وله شافعٌ" أي وله معينٌ يعينه على عداوتي.*

*أنّ وساطة السيد المسيح له المجد فريدة في نوعها فهي وساطة فداء عام. هو الوسيط الوحيد للعهد الجديد الذي تمّ بسفك دمه هو لا دم غيره، بينما تجد للعهد القديم وسطاء كثيرين: آدم وإبراهيم وغيرهما.*

*وساطة السيد المسيح فريدة وحيدة في شأن العهد الجديد بخلاف وسطاء العهد القديم، كما أنّ ذبيحته وحيدة فريدة بخلاف التعدد في ذبائح العهد القديم:" والى وسيط العهد الجديد يسوع والى دم رشٍ يتكلَّم افضل من هابيل"(عبرا 24:12). "ولاجل هذا هو (الرب يسوع) وسيط عهدٍ جديد لكي يكون المدعوُّون اذ صار موتٌ لفداء التعديات التي في العهد الاَّول ينالون وعدا الميراث الابديّ "(عبرا 15:9)، وفي عبرانيين 10-12:8" اذ يقول آنفاً انك ذبيحةً وقرباناً ومحرقاتٍ وذبائح للخطية لم تُرِد ولا سررت بها. التي تُقدَّم حسب الناموس (الشريعة) ثم قال هانذا اجئُ لافعل مشيئَتك ياالله. ينـزع الاَّول لكي يثبت الثاني. فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدَّسون بتقديم جسد يسوع مرَّةً واحدة. وكل كاهن يقوم كل يوم يخدم ويقدّم مراراً كثيرة تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة ان تنـزع الخطية. واما هذا (الرب يسوع) فبعد ما قدَّم عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة جلس الى الابد عن يمين الله ".*

*أما شفاعة القديسين فهي من نوع خاص لا يتعارض مع وساطة السيد المسيح الشاملة. شفاعة القديسين ليست وساطة فداء لأنهم هم أنفسهم مفديّون ، حتى العذراء مريم إنما شفاعتهم هي ثانوية لنيل نعم متفرقة مادّية أو روحية.فنفوذهم عند الله هو في مواضيع خارج الفداء الشامل الذي لا يملكه إلاّ السيد المسيح وحده. *

*ولكي نتأكد أولاً من وساطة السيد المسيح الفدائية لنطالع ما يلي:*
*"قال له يسوع (لتوما) أنا الطريق والحق والحياة لا يأتي أحد إلى الآب إلا بي"(يوحنا:6:14)، "وليس بأحدٍ غيرهِ الخلاص لأن ليس اسمٌ آخر تحت السماءِ قد أُعطي بين الناس بهِ ينبغي ان نخلص"(أع 12:4)، " و ليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر ايضا بالله بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي نلنا به الان المصالحة"(رو11:5)، "وهو يشفع فينا"(رو 34:8)،"لانهُ فيهِ سرَّ ان يحلَّ كل المِلءِِ. وان يصالح بهِ الكل لنفسهِ عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبهِ بواسطتهِ سواءٌ كان ما على الارض ام ما في السموات "(كولوسي 19:1-20)، "لأنه يوجد الهٌ واحدٌ ووسيطٌ واحدٌ بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح الذي بـذل نفسهُ فِديَةً لأجل الجميع "(1 تيموثاوس 5:2-6)، "ولاجل هذا هو وسيط عهدٍ جديد لكي يكون المدعوُّن اذ صار موتٌ لفداءِ التعدّيات التي في العهد الاوَّل ينالون وعد الميراث الابديّ "(عب 15:9).*

*هذه الآيات كافية لإقناعنا بأنّ وساطة السيد المسيح هي من نوع فريد!. وهذه الوساطة لا تمنع السيد المسيح نفسه من أن يأخذ بعين الاعتبار دعاء وطلبات القديسين الذين أحبوه للغاية، فيكرمهم بالاستماع إليهم وتلبية طلباتهم : " فقال بطرس ليس لي فضّةٌ ولا ذهبٌ، ولكن الذي لي فإِيَّاهُ اعطيك. باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قُم وامشِ. وامسكهُ بيدهِ اليمنى واقامهُ ففي الحال تشدَّدت رجلاهُ وكعباهُ فوثب ووقف وصار يمشي ودخل معهما الى الهيكل وهو يمشي ويطفر ويسبّح*
*الله "(أع6:3-8). " فاطلب اوَّلَ كلّ شيءٍ ان تقام طلباتٌ وصلواتٌ وابتهالاتٌ وتشكُّراتٌ لاجل جميع الناس، لاجل الملوك وجميع الذين هم في منصبٍ لكي نقضي حياةً مطمئنةً هادئة في كل تقوى وقار. لان هذا حسن ومقبول لدى الله الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون. لانهُ يوجد الهٌ واحدٌ ووسيطٌ واحدٌ بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح الذي بـذل نفسهُ فِـديـَةً لاجل الجميع"(1 تيموثاوس1:2-6).*

*وساطة السيد المسيح لا تمنعنا من الصلاة لأجل غيرنا من الناس بل هذا حسن ومقبول . فقد انفرد الرب يسوع في عمل الفداء ولم يشاركه فيه أحد، ولكنّه لم ينفرد بصنع العجائب وقوة الصلاة والدعاء من أجل الآخرين ، وشاء أن يشترك معه أحباؤه القديسون بفتحه باب شفاعة ثانوية خاصّة.*

*شفاعة القديسين الأطهار:*
*كتب يوحنا الرسول" إن خطئ أحدكم فلنا شفيع عند الآب، يسوع المسيح البار"(1 يوحنا 1:2). فهل هذه الآية تنفي وجود شفاعة للقديسين؟ طبعاً لا لأن شفاعة القديسين فريدة لأنه " هو كفّارة عن خطايانا …وخطايا العالم كلّه أيضاً"(1يوحنا 2:2) ولكن النص لا يقول إن شفاعة السيد المسيح وحيدة. وسنرى غيرها، ولكنّ مستواها من نوع آخر.*
*صحيح أن السيد المسيح قال "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والمثقلين وأنا أريحكم…لأن نيري هين وحملي خفيف". وهذا لا ينكر شفاعة القديسين لأن ما قاله السيد المسيح قاله لا عن القديسين وشفاعتهم بل عن أعدائه الفريسيون الذين كانوا يحمّلون الناس في الديانة أحمالاً لا تطاق، لذلك أردف الرب يسوع قائلاً: لأن نيري لين وحملي خفيف، أي ألين وأخف من نير الفريسيون.*

*من جهة أخرى ليس السيد المسيح حسب الكتاب المقدس الشفيع الوحيد بل الوسيط الوحيد! فالروح القدس شفيع لنا: "الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا توصف" رومية 16:8. وشفاعة القديسين ما هي إلا من تدفق ينابيع المسيح، وإذا صنع القديس أعجوبة أو نال لغيره نعمة فبقوة اسم السيد المسيح، وإليك البرهان:*
*" فقال بطرس ليس لي فضّةٌ ولا ذهبٌ، ولكن الذي لي فإِيَّاهُ اعطيك. باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قُم وامشِ. وامسكهُ بيدهِ اليمنى واقامهُ ففي الحال تشدَّدت رجلاهُ وكعباهُ فوثب ووقف وصار يمشي ودخل معهما الى الهيكل وهو يمشي ويطفر ويسبّح الله "(أع 6:3-8).*

*وهذا أيضا استعراض حافل للشفاعة والشفعاء:*
*- نوح في يشوع بن سيراخ 17:44: وُجِدَ نوح باراً وكاملاً وبه كانت المصالحة في زمن الغضب.*
*- إبراهيم في تكوين 20:18-33. قصة شفاعة إبراهيم بأهل سدوم وعمورة :" فقال الرب إن وجدت في سدوم خمسين بـارّاً في المدينة فإني أصفح عن المكان كلّه من أجلهم". ثم نرى الرب( يتنازل) إلى أربعين وثلاثين وعشرين وعشرة ! كذلك في تكوين 24:26.*
*- لوط في تكوين 21:19:"فقال له هاأنذا قد شفعتك في هذا الأمر أيضاً، بأن لا أقلب المدينة التي ذكرت". يقبل الله شفاعة لوط من أجل مدينة صوعر. ونلاحظ أنّ اللهيعطي النعم بسبب إبراهيم وإسحَق ويعقوب وداود وهم متوفّون. *
*موسى في خروج11:32-14:" فتضرع موسى امام الرب الهه و قال لماذا يا رب يحمى غضبك على شعبك الذي أخرجته من ارض مصر بقوة عظيمة و يد شديدة لماذا يتكلم المصريون قائلين أخرجهم بخبث ليقتلهم في الجبال و يفنيهم عن وجه الأرض ارجع عن حمو غضبك و اندم على الشر بشعبك اذكر إبراهيم و اسحق و إسرائيل عبيدك الذين حلفت لهم بنفسك و قلت لهم اكثر نسلكم كنجوم السماء و أعطى نسلكم كل هذه الأرض التي تكلمت عنها فيملكونها إلى الأبد فندم الرب على الشر الذي قال انه يفعله بشعبه "*

*وكذلك أيضاً في تثنية الاشتراع 26:9-27 و18:9-19 و20:9 .حيث ترى موسى يشفع بأخيه هارون أيضاً في ذلك الوقت.*
*ومزمور 23:106 "فَهمَّ أن يُدمرهم لولا أنّ موسى مختاره وقف في الثلمة تلقاء وجهه ليرد غضبه عن اتلافهم" *
*- هارون في عدد 47:16-48:" فاخذ هرون كما قال موسى و ركض إلى وسط الجماعة و إذا الوبا قد أبتدأ في الشعب فوضع البخور و كفر عن الشعب و وقف بين الموتى و الأحياء فامتنع الوبا ".*
*- داود في 1ملوك "فقال الرب لسليمان من اجل ان ذلك عندك ولم تحفظ عهدي و فرائضي التي أوصيتك بها فإني امزق المملكة عنك تمزيقا و اعطيها لعبدك إلا اني لا افعل ذلك في أيامك من اجل داود أبيك بل من يد ابنك امزقها على اني لا امزق منك المملكة كلها بل أعطى سبطا واحدا لابنك لأجل داود عبدي و لأجل أورشليم التي اخترتها".*
*وفي اشعيا 35:37"و احامي عن هذه المدينة لاخلصها من اجل نفسي و من اجل داود عبدي". وكذلك في 1ملوك4:15.*
*-1صموئيل 5:7و9"فقال صموئيل اجمعوا كل إسرائيل الى المصفاة فاصلي لاجلكم الى الرب …وصرخ صموئيل الى الرب من اجل إسرائيل فاستجاب له الرب".*
*- أيوب في أيوب 8:42 " و الآن فخذوا لانفسكم سبعة ثيران و سبعة كباش و اذهبوا الى عبدي ايوب و اصعدوا محرقة لأجل أنفسكم و عبدي أيوب يصلي من أجلكم لاني ارفع وجهه لئلا اصنع معكم حسب حماقتكم لانكم لم تقولوا في الصواب كعبدي أيوب".*
*وأيوب 1:5 "ادع الآن فهل لك من مجيب و إلى أي القديسين تلتفت".*
*حتى أليعازر التيماني أحد أخلاّء أيوب، هو أيضاً من حزب الشفاعة.*
*- ارميا في ارميا 2:42(الشعب يطلب صلاته)"صلّ إلى الرب إلهك من لأجلنا".*
*يهوديت 29:8و33" فالان صلي عنا لأنكِ امرأة قديسة متقية لله و أنا اخرج مع وصيفتي و صلوا أن ينظر الرب الى شعبه إسرائيل خمسة أيام كما قلتم و أنا لا احب أن تفحصوا عن قصدي و من الآن حتى أعلمكم به لا تصنعوا شيئا غير الصلاة عني إلى الرب إلهنا".*
*- باروك 13:1"و صلوا من أجلنا إلى الرب إلهنا فانا قد خطئنا إلى الرب إلهنا ".*

*السيد المسيح يوصينا بأن نصلّي بعضنا لبعض في متى 4:5"و صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم و يطردونكم".*
*وفي لوقا 28:6" باركوا لاعنيكم و صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم".*
*وهو نفسه صلّى لأجل أعدائه وغفر لهم في لوقا 34:23"فقال يسوع يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون".*
*وتلميذه استفانوس غفر للذين رجموه نقرأ في أعمال 59:7و60 " فكانوا يرجمون استفانوس و هو يدعو و يقول أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ثم جثا على ركبتيه و صرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية و اذ قال هذا رقد".*

*والشعب يطلب صلاة الأبرار في ارميا 2:42 ويهوديت 29:8 وباروك 13:1.*

*والأبرار يطلبون صلاة الشعب:*
*في كولوسي 2:4-4"واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بالشكر مصلين في ذلك لأجلنا نحن أيضا ليفتح الرب لنا بابا للكلام لنتكلم بسر المسيح الذي من اجله أنا موثق أيضا كي أظهره كما يجب أن أتكلم".*
*وفي 2تسالونيكي 1:3"أخيرا أيها الاخوة صلوا لأجلنا لكي تجري كلمة الرب و تتمجد كما عندكم أيضا".*
*ورومية 30:15"فاطلب إليكم أيها الاخوة بربنا يسوع المسيح و بمحبة الروح أن تجاهدوا معي في الصلوات من اجلي الى الله".*

*والأبرار يطلبون صلاة الشعب بعضهم من أجل بعض:*
*"و صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تشفوا طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها" يعقوب 16:5.*
*وفي 2 تيموثاوس3:1"أني اشكر الله الذي اعبده من أجدادي بضمير طاهر كما أذكرك بلا انقطاع في طلباتي ليلا و نهارا".*
*وباروك 11:1"و صلوا من اجل حياة نبوخذ نصَّر ملك بابل و حياة بلشصر ابنه لكي تكون أيامهما كأيام السماء على الأرض".*
*وفي 1 تيموثاوس 1:2-7 يسأل القديس بولس"فاطلب اول كل شيء ان تقام طلبات و صلوات و ابتهالات و تشكرات لأجل جميع الناس لأجل الملوك و جميع الذين هم في منصب لكي نقضي حياة مطمئنة هادئة في كل تقوى و وقار لان هذا حسن و مقبول لدى مخلصنا الله…".*
*وفي أفسس 18:6-19 يقول"مصلين بكل صلاة و طلبة كل وقت في الروح و ساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة و طلبة لأجل جميع القديسين و لأجلي لكي يعطى لي كلام عند افتتاح فمي لاعلم جهارا بسر الإنجيل ".*

*كذلك صلوات الشعب والقديسين تصل إلى الله لا رأساً بل عن طريق الملائكة الأطهار:*
*"انك حين كنت تصلي بدموع و تدفن الموتى و تترك طعامك و تخبئ الموتى في بيتك نهارا و تدفنهم ليلا كنت أنا ارفع صلاتك إلى الرب و إذ كنت مقبولا امام الله كان لا بد أن تمتحن بتجربة و الآن فان الرب قد أرسلني لأشفيك و اخلص سارة كنتك من الشيطان فاني أنا رافائيل الملاك أحد السبعة الواقفين امام الرب" طوبيا 12:12-15.*
*"و جاء ملاك آخر و وقف عند المذبح و معه مبخرة من ذهب و أعطى بخورا كثيرا لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذي امام العرش فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك امام الله" رؤيا 3:8-4.*
*" فأجاب سيمون و قال اطلبا أنتما الى الرب من اجلي لكي لا يأتي علي شيء مما ذكرتما" أعمال 24:8.*

*نختم هذا الموضوع بآية من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين تفيد أننا في وحدة حال أي جسد واحد مع القديسين الذين وصلوا إلى الحياة الأبدية إلى الكمال، بجوار ربهم، لذا يستطيعون أن يشفعوا فينا"و كنيسة أبكار مكتوبين في السماوات و الى الله ديان الجميع و إلى أرواح أبرار مكملين"عبرانين23:12.*

*نصوص من الكتاب المقدس عن شفاعة القديسين الموتى:*
*قد يظن البعض أن الشفاعة موجودة فقط عند القديسين الأحياء غير أن شفاعة القديسين الموتى واضحة من بعض النصوص في الكتاب المقدس، كما أنها ثابتة لأسباب لاهوتية كتابية وطيدة منها أن الموت الجسدي، في حياة الإيمان ، ليس نهاية أيّ شئ، ولا يقطع علاقات الإنسان بخالقه واخوته. ومهما يكن من أمر فها إنّ كلمة الله الملهمة نفسها تأتي لنجدة ضعفنا مبيّنة وجاهة القديسين الموتى في سبيل الأحياء نقرأ في خروج 11:32-14 "فتضرع موسى امام الرب إلهه… (من أجل الشعب وهذه شفاعة) اذكر إبراهيم و اسحق و إسرائيل عبيدك الذين حلفت لهم بنفسك…فندم الرب على الشر الذي قال انه يفعله بشعبه".*

*في مزمور 10:132 نقرأ " من اجل داود عبدك لا ترد وجه مسيِحكَ".هنا يتوسل المترنم بوجاهة الملك المتوفّى داود مستمطراً البركة على العرش وعلى العاهل المستوي عليه.*
*عبرانين 23:12"و كنيسة أبكار مكتوبين في السماوات و إلى الله ديان الجميع و إلى أرواح أبرار مكملين" والأبرار الذين بلغوا الكمال هم القديسون المتوفون. فنحن في وحدة حال معهم، لا مع أجسادهم التي دفنت بسلام بل مع أرواحهم التي هي حيّة، بما أن الكل له يحيا.*

*التأمل في كلمات الكتاب المقدس حول الشفاعة التي لا تعرف حدّ الموت:*

*لا أساس في الكتاب المقدس للنظرية التي تحصر شفاعة القديسين وغيرهم طالما هم على هذه الأرض، ولا نصّ من الكتاب يؤيد تلك الفكرة. بل بخلاف ذلك ، نجد تأكيداً لاستمرار الحياة بعد الموت، إذ"فيرجع التراب إلى الأرض كما كان و ترجع الروح إلى الله الذي أعطاها " (الجامعة 12 : 7). وان إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب "إله أحياء" كما قال السيد المسيح له المجد للذين جادلوه عن القيامة من الأموات.*

*أما بولس الرسول فأكد أن "من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح اشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عري أم خطر أم سيف" رومية 35:8، فما المانع والحالة هذه ، أن تستمر صلاة الناس بعضهم من أجل بعض، الأموات من أجل الأحياء والأحياء من أجل الأموات، بما أن الله تعالى سيّد الزمان؟ وبما أنهم كلهم أعضاء جسد واحد رأسه السيد المسيح؟ فهل يُفصلون بالموت عن جسد المسيح (الذي هو سائر الأعضاء) وعن السيد المسيح نفسه؟ قطعاً لا.*
*ومن ناحية منطقية، إذ كان للقديسين شفاعة عند الله تعالى ووجاهة، وهم على هذه الأرض مع أنهم فيها معرضون كل ساعة للخطيئة، وكما يكتب بولس الرسول"في دار غربة عن الرب"، أفلا تكون عندهم شفاعة أكبر عندما ينتقلون إلى جوار ربّهم وعندما لا يعودون بعد وفاتهم معرّضين للخطايا؟.*

*ارجو ان نضع الكبرياء الفكري والعناد جانباً فنحن لا نحَرث بالماء، أو نتكلم في طاحونة هواء، إن لشفاعة القديسين الموتى من أجل الأحياء والأموات أساس وطيد في العقيدة التي تدعوها الكنيسة" شركة القديسين" أي الاشتراك بين جميع المؤمنين بالمسيح في كل الخيرات الروحية، كما أن تلك الشركة تمتد إلى الاشتراك في الآلام وتحمل أثقال الغير ونتائج خطاياهم. وعبّرت كتب العهد الجديد عن هذه الشركة في نصوص عديدة منها:*
*عبرانيين 23:12 حيث نقرأ أن المؤمنين الأحياء في وحدة حال معنوية حقيقية مع أرواح الأبرار الذين بلغوا الكمال، رومية 35:8 وما يليه حيث يخبرنا الرسول بولس أن الموت لا يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح ( وهي تشمل محبتنا لجميع الناس). إلا أن الآيات الأكثر صلة بهذا الموضوع موجودة في سياق" جسد المسيح السرّي" أي الكنيسة، فيها يبقى المؤمن عضواً من السيد المسيح له المجد وعضواً لأخيه المؤمن، سواء عاش أو مات" لأننا إن عشنا فللرب نعيش و إن متنا فللرب نموت فان عشنا و إن متنا فللرب نحن" (رومية 14 : 8)، و "فان كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه و إن كان عضو واحد يكرم فجميع الأعضاء تفرح معه ،و أما انتم فجسد المسيح و أعضاؤه أفرادا. فوضع الله أناساً في الكنيسة أولا رسلا ثانيا أنبياء ثالثا معلمين ثم قوات و بعد ذلك مواهب شفاء اعواناً تدابير و أنواع ألسنة"1كورنثوس26:12-28. وأيضا الآية 13 من نفس الرسالة "لأننا جميعنا بروح واحد أيضا اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد"(حتى الآية 26).*

*بناء على الآيات الشريفة المقدسة التي سبق ذكرها، وبناء على تقليد الكنيسة الجامعة الراسخ منذ القرون الاولى، يستنتج المرء أن المؤمنين أجمعين الذين نالوا المعمودية هم جسد واحد وأن الموت لا يبطل المعمودية التي تجمعهم وأن الرسل والأنبياء والمعلمين الأولين لم يكفّوا عن أن يكونوا أعضاء كاملين في جسد السيد المسيح له المجد، بل الأقرب إلى الصواب انهم بميتتهم الصالحة عبروا مرحلة الامتحان وانتقلوا نهائياً إلى أورشليم السماوية متحولين من الكنيسة المجاهدة إلى الكنيسة المنتصرة وستبقى أبدا منتصرة لأن الرب معها دائماً "وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" (مت16: 18).*

*ذخائـر القديسين:*
*هناك من لا يؤمن بذخائر القديسين ويجادلون المؤمنين بهذا الأمر وكأن ذخائر القديسين وشفاعتهم هي السبب لعدم إيمانهم بعقائد الكنيسة الجامعة المقدسة الرسولية. لذلك رأيت انه من المناسب الحديث عن هذا الموضوع لعلاقته المباشرة بشفاعة القديسين.*
*عند إجراء مسابقات في الكتاب المقدس قد يطرح السؤال التالي (ميت يُحي ميت من هو!!) نقرأ في العهد القديم:" و مات أليشع فدفنوه و كان غزاة مواب تدخل على الأرض عند دخول السنة .وفيما كانوا (الإسرائيليين) يدفنون رجلا إذا بهم قد رأوا الغزاة فطرحوا الرجل في قبر أليشع فلما نزل الرجل و مس عظام أليشع عاش و قام على رجليه"2ملوك20:13 –21 ". فقال إشعياء خذوا قرص تين فاخذوها و وضعوها على الدبل فبرئ" 2ملوك7:20.*
*ونقرأ في العهد الجديد:" و إذا امرأة نازفة دم منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة قد جاءت من ورائه و مست هدب ثوبه" (متى 20:9-21، مرقس 22:5، لوقا 41:8-42)، "و طلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا الشفاء" متى 36:14.*

*وما يقال عن ذخائر المسيح يقال عن ذخائر قدسيه:*
*"حتى انهم كانوا يحملون المرضى خارجا في الشوارع و يضعونهم على فرش و أسرة حتى إذا جاء بطرس يخيم ولو ظله على أحد منهم" أعمال 15:5، "و كان الله يصنع على يدي بولس قوات غير المعتادة حتى كان يؤتى عن جسده(جسد القديس بولس الرسول) بمناديل او مازر الى المرضى فتزول عنهم الأمراض و تخرج الأرواح الشريرة منهم"أعمال 11:19-12.*

*وتفتخر كنيستنا السريانية الأرثوذكسية الإنطاكية بامتلاكها ذخيرة عظيمة هي زنار السيدة العذراء الذي اكتشف سنة 1953م في كنيسة العذراء في حمص في سورية التي دعيت بكنيسة أم الزنار ولا يزال هناك يتبرك به المؤمنون. *
*وهل في الختام من برهان أكبر من قول السيد المسيح في يوحنا 12:14:" الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا اعملها يعملها هو أيضا و يعمل اعظم منها لاني ماض إلى ابي".*

*لماذا نكرّم السيدة العذراء ونطلب شفاعتها:*
*يقول البعض ان العذراء مريم أدت مهمتها بولادتها للسيد المسيح فيجب أن تهمل كما يهمل الوعاء الفارغ أو العلبة التي أخذنا منها كنـزاً أو خاتماً ثميناً، وهذا السؤال هو من أهم الأسئلة التي يسألها من ينكر شفاعة القديسين، لذلك ارجوا ان نقرأ الأسطر التالية بتروي لأننا نحن الكنيسة السريانية الجامعة الرسولية المقدسة نؤمن بالعقل والمنطق أيضا لإثبات معتقداتنا الرسولية لا بالكلام المعسول المزيف.*
*بالنسبة للسؤال السابق نقول:هل الوالدة جرّة أو وعاء؟ هل الجرّة من فخّار ، وما فيها من سمن أو عسل أو فضّة أو ذهب هو ليس من طبيعة الجرّة.*
*إن السيدة العذراء حوت السيد المسيح، أعطته الجسد فهو عظم من عظامها ولحم من لحمها.*
*الجرّة ليست أمّ الكنـز وإن احتوته، والعذراء ليست بجرّة،إنها أمّ الرب: " فمن أين لي هذا أن تأتى ام ربي إليّ "لوقا 43:1.*
*عندما نقول عن السيدة العذراء: " أمّ الله" لا نقصد أنها أمّ اللاهوت (الروح) بل أمّ الإنسان يسوع الذي هو إله! فوالدة الطبيب والمحامي ليست أمّ الطب ولا القضاء، وعندما نقول إن الكلمة بنت الشفة هذا لا يعني إن الكلمة تزوجت الشفة وأنجبت الكلمة.*
*وتقول السيدة العذراء في لوقا 48:1 إن جميع الأجيال تطوّبها لأن القدير صنع بها عظائم، فهل يطوّبها ويهنئها كل المسيحيين؟ مع الأسف منهم فئات تتجاهل ولا تذكر اسمها حتى انهم يرفضون دعوتها بالسيدة ويقولون مريم فقط لكنهم عندما يلقون محاضراتهم يبدؤون بهذه العبارة: أيتها السيدات أيها السادة. ومنهم من يعترض على عبارة الله يرحمه التي تقال لأهل الفقيد لاعتقادهم انه بموته سيجازيه الله تعالى حسب أعماله فما النفع لقول العبارة السابقة؟ أظنهم عندما يواسون ميت يجلسون في بيت الفقيد عند دخولهم يقولون مرحبا يا شباب وعند خروجهم يقولون خاطركم أو مع السلامة! إذا إن مات واحد منهم وقلت له الله (لا يرحمه) يجب أن لا يغضبوا لأن الله يجازي الميت حسب عمله ! انهم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس عميان وقادة عميان، لا يدخلون ولا يريدون لغيرهم أن يدخلوا.*

*معجزات عن طريق الصور :*
*إذا أنكر أحد أن باستطاعة القدرة الإلهية أن تقوم بمعجزات عن طريق الصور والتماثيل الروحية فليقرأ عن الحية النحاسية التي أمر الله تعالى موسى بصناعتها، لا للعبادة بل للشفاء والخلاص، وأشار إليها الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد بأنها رمز للمسيح المصلوب (يوحنا 14:3)" و كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان".*
*"فصلى موسى لأجل الشعب (الذين كانوا قد تكلّموا على الله وموسى فأرسل إليهم الله تعالى حيّات ناريّة) فقال الرب لموسى اصنع لك حية محرقة (وهو تعالى القائل: لا تصنع لك صورة ولا منحوتاً..) و ضعها على راية فكل من لدغ ونظر إليها يحيا فصنع موسى حية من نحاس ووضعها على الراية فكان متى لدغت حية إنسانا و نظر إلى حية النحاس يحيا" سفر العدد5:21-9.*

*يستنتج المرء من الحادثة المذكورة ومن شفاء كل من كان ينظر إلى الحية النحاسية أن الله لم يُحرّم صنع الصور والتماثيل بل الأصنام، وأن في بعض الصور والتماثيل المقدسة بقوّة الله، قدرة على الشفاء، كما ندرك شفاعة القديسين على غرار موسى. أما الحية النحاسية والسارية فلم يرزلهما الله لا في العهد القديم ولا في العهد الجديد إذ شهد السيد المسيح فيها إشارة إلى شخصه المصلوب والى صليبه الكريم المحيي، فعلينا نحن المسيحيين أن ننظر إلى المصلوب وأن نضع حيّتنا النحاسية على سارية، لا أن نزيل شخص المصلوب أي الحيّة لنحتفظ فقط بالسارية أي الصليب وحده.*


*شفاعة السيدة العذراء*
*كتب قداسة سيدنا البطريرك المعظم مار اغناطيوس زكا عيواص بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس في كتابه (بحوث ج2) صفحة 227 :*

*(إن الكنيسة السريانية تتشفع بالسيدة العذراء مريم، وإن العجائب التي اجترحتها العذراء للكنيسة وللمؤمنين، لا تحصى. أما زنارها فهو موضع تكريم ومصدر بركة، ولا عجب فإذا كانت الثياب توضع على جسم الرسول بولس ثم تؤخذ فتوضع على المرضى فينالون الشفاء، فكم بالحري زنار سيدتنا العذراء الذي نسجته بيديها الطاهرتين، وتمنطقت به، بل على الأغلب قد لامس أيضاً جسد الفادي بالذات؟).*

*لا تعبد إلاّ الله (كتاب بحوث ج2 صفحة 228):*
*(قلنا إننا نتشفع بالعذراء … ولكننا لا نعبدها ، بل لا نعبد إلاّ الله وحده. ونستنكر خرافة عبادة مريم، فليس في السماء ولا على الأرض ولا تحت الأرض اسم سوى اسم يسوع، له تجثو الركب كافة، لأنه مخلص العالم. أما العذراء فهي بشر، ومن عبدها كفر(أع11:14-6) وهي تقول عن نفسها :"تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي، لأنه نظر إلى تواضع أمته فهوذا منذ الآن تعطيني الطوبى جميع الأجيال، لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم"(لوقا 49:1) فعلينا أن نطوبها بالاقتداء بفضائلها بحفظ كلام الله والتفكّر به في قلبها بصلاة عقلية حقيقية، فهي المثال الصالح للبتولين والبتولات والمتزوجين والمتزوجات، وللآباء والأمهات بتربية الأولاد التربية الصالحة، بالمحافظة على شريعة الرب والقيام بفرائضه، فليبارك الرب كل من تشفّع بالعذراء مريم واقتدى بسيرتها الطاهرة. وإن خير ما نختم به حديثنا عنها طلبة لمار يعقوب السروجي القائل ما ترجمته:" صلاتك معنا أيتها المباركة، صلاتك معنا . إن الرب يستجيب إلى صلواتك ويغفر لنا. فتضرعي أيتها الممتلئة نعمة والتمسي ممن هو مملوء رحمة ليرحم النفوس التي تطلب الرحمة آمين) ، (صلاة القومه الأولى من ليلة الاثنين في كتاب الإشحيم صفحة 20). *

*بعد كل هذه الآيات البينات من الكتاب المقدس عن حقيقة شفاعة القديسين رأيت من الضروري ان اوضح بعض النقاط التي كثيراً ما نسمعها من الجماعات الغير مؤمنه بالشفاعة، التي يستشهدون بها عن صدقهم ويطعنون في الكنائس التقليدية :*

*النقطة الاولى: *
*يقولون إن لكل مؤمن صلاحية أن يفسر الكتاب المقدس رسمياً وبشكل صائب:*

*ونحن نقول إن العقل السليم يقول لا. لايمكن لكل مؤمن أن يفسر الكتاب المقدس. ولكن لنستمع إلى الكتاب المقدس نفسه، حيث ينفي القديس مار بطرس الرسول بشكل قاطع أن يكون لأيّ فرد من الناس (كفرد) سلطان على تأويل صائب وصحيح للكتاب المقدس الملهم من الروح القدس: " عالمين هذا اولاً ان كلَّ نبوَّة الكتاب ليست من تفسيرٍ خاصٍ *
*( وفي بعض الترجمات تفسير فرد من الناس ).لأنه لم تأتِ نبوَّةٌ قط بمشيئَة انسانٍ بل تكلَّم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس"(2بطرس 20:1-21 . راجع أيضاً 2بطرس 3: 16 يحرّف الكتاب قوم لا علم عندهم ولا رسوخ).*
*وبما أنّ روح القدس ألهم الكتاب فهو يستطيع تفسيره (إي الروح القدس). أمّا إذا خرج كل إنسان بتفسير فإنَّ الحق يضيع, والدليل على ضياع الحق موجود عند الفئات التي لا تعترف بسلطة الكنيسة وتعطي كل فرد أو كل مجموعة صلاحية تفسير الكتب المقدّسة. لذانجد عندهم آلاف التفسيرات والسلطات المتضاربة المتناقضة. وينعتون الكنائس التقليدية الرسولية بانها كنائس قديمة وعجوزة وكأن السيد المسيح له المجد رأس الكنيسة وراعيها والروح القدس مُلهم الآباء ومعزّيهم كأنهم اجساد مادية يتقدم بهم العمر ويصيروا عجائـز.*

*النقطة الثانية: *
*يقولون إن الكتاب المقدس سهل الإدراك والتفسير:*

*ونحن نقول لهم يقول العقل السليم لا. إن الكتاب المقدس ليس سهل الإدراك والتفسير بهذه السهولة، لأنّ الكتاب المقدس سلسلة كتب تتكلَّم عن الله، كتبت في الماضي السحيق في لغات قديمة يجهلها معظمنا. وهاك الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على صعوبة بعض مواضيعه وصعوبة تفسيره ككل. يقول القدّيس مار بطرس الرسول عن رسائل مار بولس الرسول:*
*" كما في الرسائل كلها ايضاً متكلماً فيها عن هذه الامور. التي فيها اشياء عسرة الفهم يحرّفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب ايضاً لهلاك انفسهم"(2بطرس 3: 16)، ونقرأ في العبرانيين " الذي من جهتِه (أي في السيد المسيح) الكلام كثيرٌ عندنا وعسر التفسير لننطق به اذ قد صرتم متباطِئي (متثاقلي)المسامع " عبرانيين 11:5-12).*

*واذا كان الروح القدس يفسر الكتاب المقدس أو آيات منه لكل إنسان فلماذا لم يفسّرها إذن للحبشي؟ جاء في اعمال الرسل 30:8-35)" فبادر إليهِ فيلبس وسمعهُ يقرأ النبي اشعياء فقال ألعلك تفهم ما انت تقرأُ. فقال كيف يمكنني ان لم يرشدني احد ( لماذا لم يلهمه روح القدس في تلك الساعة؟)... فأجاب الخصي فيلبس وقال اطلب اليك. عن مَنْ يقول النبي هذا. عن نفسه ام عن واحدٍ آخر. ففتح فيلبس فاه وابتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشَّرهُ بيسوع". *
*اذاً الروح القدس هو الذي ارشد الرسول فيلبس ليفسر النص السابق بينا عجز الحبشي ان يفهم ما يقرأ لولا فيلبس ومع انه كان متديناً ومثقفاً ويجب أن يفهم ما يقرأ.*

*كتب الرسول بطرس في رسالته الثانية(15:3 ) عن الذين يحرفون الكتب المقدسة هم قوم لا علم عندهم ولا رسوخ. والرسوخ الذي يتحدث عنه الرسول بطرس هو الانتماء إلى جذور الإيمان وإلى اصول العقيدة المسيحية والاصول تعني الارتباط مع السيد المسيح والرسل. وكنيستنا الانطاكية السريانية الارثوذكسية فيها هذا الرسوخ الرسولي، فهي تعود إلى الرسل، واول ما سمي المسيحيون بهذا الاسم كان في انطاكية وبطاركتنا خلفاء للرسل. كنيستنا تعود الى ألفي سنة تقريباً، منذ العنصرة، وليست مثل البدع التي نشأت بعد القرن الخامس عشر. فلا الحفريات ولا الكتابات ولا المنقوشات ولا المخطوطات ولا المؤرخين من مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين يذكرون تلك الفئات الضالة، كما أنهم لا يذكرون معتقداتها ولا تصرّفاتها مجتمعة. ولنأخذ مثلاً : إنَّ وجود أجران معمودية صغيرة يثبت تاريخياً معمودية الاطفال بالاضافة إلى 3 نصوص في أعمال الرسل ونص 1كورنثس 1: 16، لم يشك أحد في معمودية الصغار قبل مجئ الهولندي منو سيمونيس في حوالي سنة 1506.*

*يقدر كل إنسان أن يختبئ وراء الكتب المقدسة مدّعياً أنّ السيد المسيح أو الرسل أسّسوا جماعته.*
*وغالبية مؤسسي هذه الجماعات المنحرفة عن المسيحية والتي لا يعترف بها المسيحيون اصلا مثل شهود يهوة، درسوا في دول غربية ويفتخر اعضاؤها ان الكثير منهم يحمل شهادة دكتوراة في الكتاب المقدس.*

*ونحن نقول بدورنا انهم متعلّمون علم فئة متمردة على الكنيسة منشقّة عنها ليس عندهم دكتوراه لا في اللاهوت ولا في التفسير الرسولَّيين للكتب المقدسة، بل عندهم دكتوراه في لاهوت هذه الحركات والفئات وفي تفسيرها هي للكتب المقدسة. عندهم شئ من العلم، وليس عندهم رسوخ في الإيمان. أي أنهم لا يسيرون بحسب الإيمان القويم الجامع الرسولي، بل يتبعون أفكاراً وتفسيرات أوجدها رجال أوروبيون غربيون أو أمريكيون، ولا يتبعون تعليم السيد المسيح ولا رسله الأطهار ولا تلاميذهم الأبرار.*

*قد يكون بعض كهنتنا أو مؤمنونا أقل منهم علماً في آيات الكتاب المقدس، وقد يكونون أبرع منهم في حفظها غيباً والاستشهاد بها ومعرفة أماكنها، لكن علمهم علم ناقص مشوّه، علم من "لم يسمع من الكنيسة"، كنيستنا الرسولية. وعلمهم ليس العلم الصحيح لأن الرسوخ في الإيمان الرسولي ينقصهم.*
*أما نحن فقد نجهل مثلاً احدى لغات الكتاب المقدس الاصلية. قد ننسى احياناً أين تقع هذه الآية أو تلك. ولكننا نتبع الايمان الرسولي والعقائد الاصيلة، فالتفسير الذي يقدّمه لنا كهنتنا وأساقفتنا ومعلموناهو التفسير الرسولي الصحيح الموجود منذ نشأة الدين المسيحي والصادر من أورشليم (فلسطين) وأنطاكية (سورية) وروما والإسكندرية، لا من المانيا الغربية ولا من الولايات المتحدة ولا من سويسرا. التعليم الذي نقله إلينا كهنتنا وآباؤنا وأجدادنا صادر عن القرون الاولى للميلاد، حين كان المسيحيون مثلاً يستخدمون الصليب إشارة ويرسمونه على وجوههم وأجسادهم. أمّا عقائد تلك الفئات وتفسيراتها لا نجد لها أثراً قبل العصور الوسطى. لذلك يجب ان نشكر الله تعالى كثيراً على اننا ابناء كنيسة عريقة قدمت الكثير من الشهداء في سبيل إيمانهاحتى من اقرب الناس لها، وآباؤنا القديسون سلمونا الامانه جاهزة نقية. نحن لم نعاني مثلهم ولم نُضهد مثلهم، هم قاموا بالواجب على اكمل وجه، لذلك يجب ان نفتخر بكنيستنا ونحافظ على تعاليمها نقية وبذلك نقدم ولو شئ صغير من الاخلاص والمحبة لدماء اولئك القدسين ابطال الإيمان المسيحي فنحن اولاد الشهداء القديسين، وأهم شئ يجب علينا ان نُطيعتعاليم الكنيسة والآباء رؤساء الابرشات والآباء الكهنة لانهم وضِعوا لكي لا ننجر وراء التعاليم المضله، ولكي يرعونا ويحمونا من ابليس المتجسد داخل تلك الحركات، فلا تـهـزنا رياح الحاجة المادية وننكر عقيدة كنيستنا الرسولية وجهادها لضيق مؤقت الم بنا. وعلى المؤمن الحقيقي ان يصلي لرجال الدين لأنهم بحاجة الى صلوات المؤمنين لكي يخدموا أبناء الرعية المنتشرة في كل انحاء العالم، فهم اختاروا هذا الطريق لكي يتعبوا فيه محبتاً بالسيد المسيح ولكي يرتاح المؤمنين وليس العكس. *

*المراجع:*
*1. الكتاب المقدس.*
*2. كنيسة أنطاكية السريانية الأرثوذكسية وقانونية المجامع المسكونية.قداسة الحبر الأعظم مار اغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس.*
*3. بحوث لاهوتية عقيدية تاريخية روحية الجزء الثاني. قداسة الحبر الأعظم مار اغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس.*
*4. الجواب من الكتاب. الأب يعقوب سعادة بمشاركة بيتر مدروس.*
*5. المنجد في اللغة والأعلام. دار المشرق بيروت.*

*Mor Antonios*​ 
:36_33_7:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (17 أغسطس 2008)

*ارجو التعليق على هذا البحث ان امكن وشكرا لكم.*
:16_4_10::16_4_16::16_4_10:​


----------



## الاخ زكا (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكر من اجل هدا البحث لاكنني ارى ان هناك تناقضا بين الصلاة من مؤمن حي لمؤمن حي كما ورد في موضوع ابراهيم  ولوط هده الحادثة عادية جدا كما نحن الان نصلي من اجل اخوة يكونوا في ضيقة او بلاد فيها الحروب نصلي من اجل ان الرب يضع سلامه فيها ويحفظ كنيسته انني لاارى بكل ما اوردته من الكتاب المقدس دلالة واحدة على  الشفاعة لان كل ما دكرته من امثلة لاينطبق عليها ما تريد ان توضحه والكتاب المقدس واضح جدا في هدا الموضوعsize ]


----------



## الاخ زكا (17 أغسطس 2008)

[C
    13 أعلى احد بينكم مشقات فليصلّ.أمسرور احد فليرتل. 14 أمريض احد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلّوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب 15 وصلاة الايمان تشفي المريض والرب يقيمه وان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له. 16 اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات وصلّوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكي تشفوا.طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها. 17 كان ايليا انسانا تحت الآلام مثلنا وصلّى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الارض ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر. 18 ثم صلّى ايضا فاعطت السماء مطرا واخرجت الارض ثمرها
OLOR="Blue"][/COLOR]


----------



## الاخ زكا (17 أغسطس 2008)

[/sizيعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن الوسيط بين الله والناس واحد فقط وهو المسيح وأن الكاهن العظيم الذي لا نقدر أن نقرب الي الله الا به هو وحده ( المسيح ) وأن الشفاعة هي وظيفة الكاهن لذلك أن المسيح هو شفيعنا الوحيد . وأن كل المؤمنين ملوك وكهنة لله علي معني يوافق كون المسيح وحده ملكنا وكاهننا فيصح القول بشفاعة القديسين الاحياء بعضهم لبعض أي أن المؤمنين يصلون بعضهم من اجل بعض ولأجل جميع الناس ، فيكون المراد بشفاعة القديسين هو الصلاة 
أما شفاعة المسيح فعبارة عن عمل قانوني لا يستطيع أن يجريه إلا من استطاع القيام بوظيفته ، لأنه كما ان في العهد القديم أن كل شخص يستطيع أن يصلي لأجل اخوته ولكن لم يستطع احد ان يدخل الي ما وراء الحجاب ويتوسط قانونياً عن الشعب إلا رئيس الكهنة هكذا في العهد الجديد يجب ان يصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يظهر أمام الله عنا بناء علي كونه شفيعاً كهنوتياً ويقدم استحقاقاته وجهاً موجباً لأستجابة صلواته لأجل شعبه الا المسيح وحده . 
نصوص الكتاب الدالة علي شفاعة المسيح : 
1 ـ أن المسيح يظهر أمام وجه الله لأجلنا : " لان المسيح لم يدخل الى اقداس مصنوعة بيد اشباه الحقيقية بل الى السماء عينها ليظهر الان امام وجه الله لاجلنا " ( عب 9 : 24 ) أي أنه يقدم نفسه أمام الله بالنيابة عنا بمعنى انه وسيط قد تم عمله لأجلنا يحتج عنا أمام كرسي الله ولذلك كان ظهوره أمام الله شفاعة دائمة فعالة لديه تعالي في شعبه تأتيهم بجميع بركات الفداء الذي صنعه 
2 ـ إنه يشفع فينا : " من هو الذي يدين المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فينا" ( رو 8 : 34 ) و " من هو الذي يدين المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فين " ( عب 7 : 52، 26 ) و يسأل الله من أجلنا " من اجلهم انا اسال لست اسال من اجل العالم بل من اجل الذين اعطيتني لانهم لك " ( يو 17 : 9 ) 
3 ـ تظهر شفاعة المسيح في الايات التي موضوعها التبرير والمحاكمة : " من هو الذي يدين المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فين " ( رو 8 : 34 ) وأيضاً " يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا و ان اخطا احد فلنا شفيع عند الاب يسوع المسيح البار ، و هو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضا " ( 1يو 2 : 1 ، 2 ) 
4 ـ يشفع في من يقبله : " من اجلهم انا اسال لست اسال من اجل العالم بل من اجل الذين اعطيتني لانهم لك ، و لست اسال من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم " ( يو 17 : 9 ، 20 ) فيظهر في ذلك أن شفاعته بإعتبار كونها قسماً من كهنوته محصورة في الذين يقبلونه كاهناً لهم وهو ينوب عنهم في عهد الفداء 



e]\


----------



## ديديموس (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زكا قال:


> [/sizيعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن الوسيط بين الله والناس واحد فقط وهو المسيح وأن الكاهن العظيم الذي لا نقدر أن نقرب الي الله الا به هو وحده ( المسيح ) وأن الشفاعة هي وظيفة الكاهن لذلك أن المسيح هو شفيعنا الوحيد . وأن كل المؤمنين ملوك وكهنة لله علي معني يوافق كون المسيح وحده ملكنا وكاهننا فيصح القول بشفاعة القديسين الاحياء بعضهم لبعض أي أن المؤمنين يصلون بعضهم من اجل بعض ولأجل جميع الناس ، فيكون المراد بشفاعة القديسين هو الصلاة
> أما شفاعة المسيح فعبارة عن عمل قانوني لا يستطيع أن يجريه إلا من استطاع القيام بوظيفته ، لأنه كما ان في العهد القديم أن كل شخص يستطيع أن يصلي لأجل اخوته ولكن لم يستطع احد ان يدخل الي ما وراء الحجاب ويتوسط قانونياً عن الشعب إلا رئيس الكهنة هكذا في العهد الجديد يجب ان يصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يظهر أمام الله عنا بناء علي كونه شفيعاً كهنوتياً ويقدم استحقاقاته وجهاً موجباً لأستجابة صلواته لأجل شعبه الا المسيح وحده .
> نصوص الكتاب الدالة علي شفاعة المسيح :
> 1 ـ أن المسيح يظهر أمام وجه الله لأجلنا : " لان المسيح لم يدخل الى اقداس مصنوعة بيد اشباه الحقيقية بل الى السماء عينها ليظهر الان امام وجه الله لاجلنا " ( عب 9 : 24 ) أي أنه يقدم نفسه أمام الله بالنيابة عنا بمعنى انه وسيط قد تم عمله لأجلنا يحتج عنا أمام كرسي الله ولذلك كان ظهوره أمام الله شفاعة دائمة فعالة لديه تعالي في شعبه تأتيهم بجميع بركات الفداء الذي صنعه
> ...





الأخ زكا أهلا بك في المنتدى كعضو جديد 

لكن المنتدى له قوانين وأهم قوانين المنتدى هو أن تقرأ الموضوع قبل أن ترد عليه 

فما قد ذكرته هو الشفاعة الكفارية التي يؤمن بها الجميع 

أما الشفاعة التي نتحدث عنها هنا - أي شفاعة القديسين - فهي صلوات القديسين الذين انتقلوا إلى الفردوس من أجلنا - لأجل أمور يومية تحدث لنا ولأجل إرشاد وفهم 

لكن كما تفضلت حضرتك وذكرت، الشفاعة الخاصة بغفران الخطايا محصورة في المسيح وحده ولا أحد غيره 

يا سيد زكا أعلم ردك القادم، لماذا أطلب من القديسين ولا أطلب من المسيح؟ 

والحال هو أني أطلب من المسيح وأطلب من القديسين أن يطلبوا معي من المسيح لأجلي 
كما هو الحال مع القديس بولس الرسول إذ يطلب الصلاة من الآخرين لأجله ولأجل الذين معه

فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَبِمَحَبَّةِ الرُّوحِ أَنْ تُجَاهِدُوا مَعِي فِي الصَّلَوَاتِ مِنْ أَجْلِي إِلَى اللهِ (رو  15 :  30)

يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ ابَفْرَاسُ، الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْكُمْ، عَبْدٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ، مُجَاهِدٌ كُلَّ حِينٍ لأَجْلِكُمْ بِالصَّلَوَاتِ، لِكَيْ تَثْبُتُوا كَامِلِينَ وَمُمْتَلِئِينَ فِي كُلِّ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ (كو  4 :  12)

نَشْكُرُ اللهَ كُلَّ حِينٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ جَمِيعِكُمْ، ذَاكِرِينَ إِيَّاكُمْ فِي صَلَوَاتِنَا (1تس  1 :  2)

أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا (1تس  5 :  25)

أَخِيراً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ تَجْرِيَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ وَتَتَمَجَّدَ، كَمَا عِنْدَكُمْ أَيْضاً، (2تس  3 :  1)

فكما نرى الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ويطلب منا أن نصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض 

وأستطيع أن أتوقع سؤالك القادم 

الكتاب يعلمنا أن نطلب من أحياء، لا من أموات، والقديسين أموات فكيف تطلب منهم؟

الحقيقة يا أخ زكا فالقديسون أحياء ، وربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح كلمته ثابتة إلى أبد الدهر إذ قال :

أَنَا إِلَهُ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ. لَيْسَ اللَّهُ إِلَهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ أَحْيَاءٍ (مت  22 :  32)

فإن كان إله أحياء، فهم أحياء عنده 

ويقول القديس بولس الرسول :

لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً (في  1 :  23)

فهو عند انطلاقه يكون مع المسيح وذاك هو الأفضل جداً 

فما هو الأفضل جداً في أن يكون ميت، بينما هو حي قد مات وقام مع المسيح (رو  6 :  8) (كو  2 :  12) (غل  2 :  20) ولبس المسيح (غل  3 :  27)  وله فكر المسيح (1كو  2 :  16)

فكيف به يقول على الانتقال من الجسد أنه أفضل جداً إلا لو كان عالماً أنه سيكون مع المسيح وسينظر المسيح كما نرى نحن بعضنا البعض، ويحيا مع المسيح ومجد المسيح إلى أبد الآبدين في فرح لا يوصف وسعادة لا تنتهي بلا حزن ولا وجع ولا تعب ولا هم ولا ألم 

ولا نستطيع أن ننكر ما قاله رب المجد للص اليمين :

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ» (لو  23 :  43)

وأيضاً مثل الغني ولعازر (لو 16 : 19 - 31 ) فلا تقل أنه مجرد مثل، فرب المجد لا يعطي أمثال خيالية وهو العالم بكل شيء فكيف يعلمنا بأن الارواح تشعر وتحيا بعد انتقالها ونأتي نحن لنخالفه ونقول كلامه غير صحيح!!!

وأشعر أن سؤالك القادم سيكون هكذا :

إذن فالقديسون أحياء عند ربنا يسوع المسيح في الفردوس، لكنهم لا يتواجدون في كل مكان، بمعنى إن طلب انسان من العذراء وهو في الصين وطلب آخر من العذراء في مصر وطلب ثالث من العذراء وهو في أمريكا، فكيف تسمع لكل منهم والوجود في كل مكان شيء خاص بالله وحده ؟؟؟


الإجابة بسيطة يا أخي العزيز ، المعرفة لا تشمل الوجود في نفس المكان

قرأنا جميعنا في أعمال الرسل الاصحاح الخامس أن بطرس الرسول علم بالروح القدس أن حنانيا وسفيرة اختلسا من المال الذي سيقدماه للكنيسة كاذبين على الروح القدس (أع 5 : 1 - 11)

فهل كان بطرس الرسول معهما؟ بالقطع لا ، لقد علم بالروح القدس 

فهل الروح القدس الساكن فينا (ان ثبتنا في نعمة المسيح) يبقى معنا حتى انتقالنا من الجسد؟ أم إلى الأبد 

قول رب المجد صريح يا أخي العزيز :

وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ (يو  14 :  16)

ويقول القديس بولس الرسول عن ازدياد المعرفة بعد الانتقال :

فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ (1كو  13 :  12)

وبما أن الروح القدس باق فينا ومعرفتنا ستزداد بعد انتقالنا وافتراقنا عن الجسد وانتهاء الخطية ويوضع لنا اكليل البر 

فسيكون الأمر بسيط جداً أن نعرف من يطلب منا بالإسم أن نصلي لأجله أمام ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح كما عرف القديس بطرس الرسول ما فعله حنانيا وسفيرة امرأته 

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## الاخ زكا (18 أغسطس 2008)

[Cولئلا ارتفع بفرط الاعلانات اعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا ارتفع. 8 من جهة هذا تضرعت الى الرب ثلاث مرات ان يفارقني. 9 فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل.فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح. 10   نعمة وسلام لقد راجعت المقال كامل وانني لم ارى اي سند لما تقوله من الكتاب عن شفاعة توسلية ولم ترد كلمة توسل في الكتاب ونحن نرى ان بولس الرسول  عندما صلى طلى الى الرب ولم يصلي الى احد كي يتوسل من اجله وعند مرجعتنا للكتاب نرى ان الرسل والقديسين كانت صلواتهم مباشرة الى الله والرب يسوع وكما قال الرب يسوع كل ما تطلبونه باسمي مؤمنين يكون لكم وقال ايظا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم هده هي وصية الرب واما عن ابراهيم والغني  لقد كان حوارهم وهم منتقلين من الحياة الارضية لدلك لا نستطيع ان ناخد بها وحتى جواب ابراهيم للغني انه يوجد عندهم موسى والانبياء كان دلالة على الرجوع للمكتوب لان الايمان بلخبر والخبر بكلمة الله ولكم محبتي وسلامي
OLOR="Blue"][/COLOR]


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زكا قال:


> شكر من اجل هدا البحث لاكنني ارى ان هناك تناقضا بين الصلاة من مؤمن حي لمؤمن حي كما ورد في موضوع ابراهيم ولوط هده الحادثة عادية جدا كما نحن الان نصلي من اجل اخوة يكونوا في ضيقة او بلاد فيها الحروب نصلي من اجل ان الرب يضع سلامه فيها ويحفظ كنيسته انني لاارى بكل ما اوردته من الكتاب المقدس دلالة واحدة على الشفاعة لان كل ما دكرته من امثلة لاينطبق عليها ما تريد ان توضحه والكتاب المقدس واضح جدا في هدا الموضوعsize ]


 

*اخي الحبيب زكا شكرا لأهتمامك بهذا البحث،*
*لا اعتقد يا عزيزي زكا انك قرات الموضوع كله وبجدية وتركيز، لان اغلب استفساراتك مردود عليها بالبحث، ارجو منك ان تعيد قرأت الموضوع وترد عليَّ بالادلة التي ذكرتها بالبحث لان النقاش عندي بالدليل. هذا من جهة ومن جه ثانية انظر تعليقك الذي صبغته لك باللون الاحمر.*

*اولا : من قال لك قال لك انه يوجد تناقض بين صلاة مؤمن حي لمؤمن حي، هل ذكر ذلك بالبحث ام انه الافتراء فقط لانك تدافع عن شئ لا تعتقد به؟.*
*ثانيا:من قال لك ان الصلاة ليست من انواع الشفاعة، استغرب منك اخي الحبيب زكا جدا!.*
*ثالثا: انت تقول:*


> لاارى بكل ما اوردته من الكتاب المقدس دلالة واحدة على الشفاعة لان كل ما دكرته من امثلة لاينطبق عليها ما تريد ان توضحه


*عجبي من قولك هذا كل هذه الايات والادلة التي ذكرتها وانت لم ترى دلالة واحد على الشفاعة!!! انصحك بالذهاب لطبيب العيون، ولا تعليق !*

*رابعا: وهو الاهم، نحن نميز بين شفاعةالمسيح الكفارية والخلاصية والفريدة والوحيدة التي تميز به الرب يسوع فقط، وبين شفاعة احبائة القديسين.*
*خامسا: لن ارد حاليا على بقية مشاركاتك إلى ان اتاكد انك بالفعل قرأت البحث وتريد النقاش به بموضوعيه وعقلانيه بعيدا عن اي فكر متاثر به يكون هو السبب بكتابة ما كتبت .*
*سادسا: فاليحكم القراء الاعزاء على طريقة ردك على هذاالبحث.*

*ارجو منك اخي العزيز قراءة البحث مرة ثانية وثالثة بتمنعن ثم تفضل واعترض،*
*وشكرا لأهتمامك :16_14_21:*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

*اخي الحبيب ديديموس شكرا لمشاركتك القيمة :16_14_21:.*

*الاخ زكا يوحي بتعليقاته وكاننا لا نميز او نعرف الفرق بين شفاعة الرب يسوع له المجد الكفارية والخلاصية والوحيدة والعجيبة والفريدة وبين شفاعة احبائة القديسين.*

*وهو يوحي باننا وضعنا الشفاعتين بمنزلة واحد وهذه خطاء كبير وفادح،. والامر لا يحتاج إالى ذكاء عزيزي فالكثير من الناس يدافعون عن فكرهم فقط لانه فكرهم  مع ان الرب يسوع قال لنا فتشوا الكتب والانبياء..الخ.*
*وانا نوهت ببداية البحث انني كتبته لتوضيح اعتقاد من يومن بالشفاعة وليس للهجوم او الاساءة لأي احد او معتقد. *​


----------



## الاخ زكا (18 أغسطس 2008)

مع كل احترامي وتقديري لو كنت قد رددت على اسئلتي لما كنت ارجع وادكرها لك ممكن تتكرم وترد على اسئلتي نقطة بنقطة من الكتاب المقدس ام وانت تقول انك رددت عليها هده طريقة غير صحيحة لمادا الرب يسوع لم يوصيني ان نطلب من القديسين كي يتوسلوا لنا بل قال اطلبوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم لمادا بولس لم يطلب الشفاعة من قديس اخر بل صلى الى الرب ثلاث مرات واخد الجواب من الرب نفسه لمادا قال الرب كل ما تطلبوه بلصلات باسمي  يكون لكم  لمادا صلوات الرسل في الكتاب المقدس موجهة الى الرب وليس الى القديسيين  لمادا لم يدكر الروح القدس كلمة الشفاعة التوسلية في الكتاب المقدس ادا كانت عندك الردود الموثقة من الكتاب المقدس على هده النقاط تكرم واكتبها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زكا قال:


> مع كل احترامي وتقديري لو كنت قد رددت على اسئلتي لما كنت ارجع وادكرها لك ممكن تتكرم وترد على اسئلتي نقطة بنقطة من الكتاب المقدس ام وانت تقول انك رددت عليها هده طريقة غير صحيحة لمادا الرب يسوع لم يوصيني ان نطلب من القديسين كي يتوسلوا لنا بل قال اطلبوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم لمادا بولس لم يطلب الشفاعة من قديس اخر بل صلى الى الرب ثلاث مرات واخد الجواب من الرب نفسه لمادا قال الرب كل ما تطلبوه بلصلات باسمي يكون لكم لمادا صلوات الرسل في الكتاب المقدس موجهة الى الرب وليس الى القديسيين لمادا لم يدكر الروح القدس كلمة الشفاعة التوسلية في الكتاب المقدس ادا كانت عندك الردود الموثقة من الكتاب المقدس على هده النقاط تكرم واكتبها ولك جزيل الشكر


 
*حاضر عزيزي سارد عليك قريبا في اقرب فرصة عند انهاء عملي الحالي واتفرغ،*​*- بالنسبة لتوضيحك الكريم باني لم ارد عليك من الكتاب المقدس ساوضحة لك ومن البحث نفسه.*
*- و بالنسبة لتوضيحك بان الرب لم يوصيني ان نطلب من القديسين..الخ ، اقو ل يا اخي المبارك بان هذا المنطق يذكرني بان الرب يسوع ايضا لم يطلب مني ان استحم لانه لم يستحم هو اصلا!!! ومع ذلك انا استحم. وبان الرب يسوع لم يقل لي ان اصلي بالكنيسة في الساعة المعينة والمحدده من الكنيسة لكي يجتمع المؤمنون هناك كلهم وقت الصلاة ومع ذلك انا اذهب بهذه الساعات المحددة للصلاة.*
*ويذكرني ايضا بقول الكتاب ان الحرف يقتل. وبان اسم الساحران الذين تحديا موسى وذكرهما القديس بولس وهم ايزيس وامبريس لم اجد لهم ذكر في العهد القديم ولا اي ذكر لهم خرج من فم الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ومع ذلك اصدق قول القديس بولس،*
*والرب يسوع لم يطلب مني ان اسمي الكنائس باسماء القديسين او اسم الدولة التي اعيش فيها ومع ذلك هذا يحصل.*
*اخيرا هل برايك هذاالمنطق سليم. الرب يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## ديديموس (18 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة ومحبة أخوية يا أخ زكا



الاخ زكا قال:


> نعمة وسلام لقد راجعت المقال كامل وانني لم ارى اي سند لما تقوله من الكتاب عن شفاعة توسلية ولم ترد كلمة توسل في الكتاب ونحن نرى ان بولس الرسول  عندما صلى طلى الى الرب ولم يصلي الى احد كي يتوسل من اجله وعند مرجعتنا للكتاب نرى ان الرسل والقديسين كانت صلواتهم مباشرة الى الله والرب يسوع وكما قال الرب يسوع كل ما تطلبونه باسمي مؤمنين يكون لكم وقال ايظا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم هده هي وصية الرب



يا أخي العزيز زكا 

سبق وقدمنا لك من الآيات الكفاية في الرد على هذا الجزء 

بأن القديس بولس الرسول طلب الصلاة من أجله 

فلنضعها مرة أخرى  :

صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّنَا نَثِقُ أَنَّ لَنَا ضَمِيراً صَالِحاً، رَاغِبِينَ أَنْ نَتَصَرَّفَ حَسَناً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ (عب  13 :  18)

فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَبِمَحَبَّةِ الرُّوحِ أَنْ تُجَاهِدُوا مَعِي فِي الصَّلَوَاتِ مِنْ أَجْلِي إِلَى اللهِ (رو  15 :  30)

أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا (1تس  5 :  25)

أَخِيراً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ تَجْرِيَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ وَتَتَمَجَّدَ، كَمَا عِنْدَكُمْ أَيْضاً (2تس  3 :  1)

وهذه الآيات تعني أن القديس بولس الرسول لم يكن يكتفي بالصلاة لربنا يسوع المسيح فقط ، بل يطلب من الآخرين أن يشاركوه ويصلوا لربنا يسوع المسيح من أجله 

وهذه هي الشفاعة التوسلية في أجلى وابهر صورها يا أخي الحبيب 

فنحن نطلب من القديسين الأحياء عند ربنا يسوع المسيح أن يصلوا لربنا يسوع المسيح من أجلنا 

وكما هو مكتوب :

طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيراً فِي فِعْلِهَا (يع  5 :  16)

لأن هؤلاء القديسون يا أخي الحبيب هم من تكللوا باكليل البر (2تي  4 :  8) 

فكلنا نصلي للرب يسوع مباشرة ، ونطلب من الجميع أن يصلوا لأجلنا سواء في الجسد أو خارج الجسد 





الاخ زكا قال:


> واما عن ابراهيم والغني  لقد كان حوارهم وهم منتقلين من الحياة الارضية لدلك لا نستطيع ان ناخد بها وحتى جواب ابراهيم للغني انه يوجد عندهم موسى والانبياء كان دلالة على الرجوع للمكتوب لان الايمان بلخبر والخبر بكلمة الله ولكم محبتي وسلامي



وكيف لا نستطيع أن نأخذ بكلمات ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح العالم كل شيء ولا يخفى عليه شيء مما في السماء وعلى الأرض ؟؟!! 

هل تدعونا يا أخي الحبيب أن نُسقط أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس ولا نأخذ بها لأنك تظن بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح غير عالم بكل شيء؟!!!

وكيف يستخدم ربنا يسوع المسيح مثلاً فيه اعتقاد غير حقيقي كما تظن يا أخي الحبيب؟؟؟!!

فهل يليق به وهو كلمة الله المتجسد والمعلم بل هو كما يقول الرسول :  الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ (كو  2 :  3) أن يقول لنا مثلاً ليس فيه حقيقة؟! 

فهل المسيح يُضلنا الآن حسب اعتقادك يا أخي الحبيب؟!


وماذا عن ظهور موسى وإيليا لربنا يسوع المسيح على جبل التجلي يا أخي الحبيب؟؟

فهل كان موسى نائماً أم مائتاً ؟؟

وماذا عن ظهور والدة الإله القديسة مريم بكنيستها بالزيتون؟؟

وماذا عن الملايين من المسيحيين الذين شاهدوا وتحدثوا مع قديسين وحدثت لهم معجزات ورجوع عن كفر وضلال 

بل أعلم عن كثيرين من الإخوة الذين تركوا الإسلام بعد ظهور قديسين لهم ليدلوهم على طريق الحق في ربنا يسوع المسيح 

فيا أخي الحبيب، الشفاعة التوسلية هي الشفاعة التي نتوسل بها إلى ربنا يسوع المسيح لأجل بعضنا البعض وهي في مقام الصلاة ولا شأن لها بمغفرة الخطايا مطلقاً 

وفي النهاية يا أخي الحبيب نحن لا نتحدث عن نظريات عقلية جامدة

بل معرفة اختبارية عرفنا بها ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح وقديسيه 

ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح يكون معاك يا أخي الحبيب ويسندك في إيمانك بصلوات قديسيه لأجلك


----------



## ديديموس (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زكا قال:


> مع كل احترامي وتقديري لو كنت قد رددت على اسئلتي لما كنت ارجع وادكرها لك ممكن تتكرم وترد على اسئلتي نقطة بنقطة من الكتاب المقدس ام وانت تقول انك رددت عليها هده طريقة غير صحيحة لمادا الرب يسوع لم يوصيني ان نطلب من القديسين كي يتوسلوا لنا بل قال اطلبوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم لمادا بولس لم يطلب الشفاعة من قديس اخر بل صلى الى الرب ثلاث مرات واخد الجواب من الرب نفسه لمادا قال الرب كل ما تطلبوه بلصلات باسمي  يكون لكم  لمادا صلوات الرسل في الكتاب المقدس موجهة الى الرب وليس الى القديسيين  لمادا لم يدكر الروح القدس كلمة الشفاعة التوسلية في الكتاب المقدس ادا كانت عندك الردود الموثقة من الكتاب المقدس على هده النقاط تكرم واكتبها ولك جزيل الشكر




يا أخي الحبيب 

إن قلت لك كما قال القديس بولس الرسول أيضاً 
صلي من أجلي

فهل سترفض؟ 

وهل إن طلبت مني أن أصلي من أجلك ، سأرفض؟

بالقطع لا، فهي وصية كتابية 

وهل إن تركت هذا الجسد الفاني وانطلقت لعظم الرحمة وصرت أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح في فرح لا يوصف وسلام لا ينتهي، هل سأنساك؟ وهل ستنقطع صلتي بك ونحن في الجسد الواحد الذي هو الكنيسة؟؟

إن أنت تألمت فأنا أيضاً أتألم لأجلك، وأصلي للرب من أجلك، سواء كنت في الجسد أم في خارج الجسد، سأظل أصلي لأجلك يا أخي الحبيب 

بل بوقوفي أمام رب المجد ستكون صلاتي من أجلك أكثر قوة 

اذ انحلت عني الحروب الجسدانية والحاجات الجسدية مثل العمل والطعام والنوم والراحة ومشاغل العالم 

وصرت حراً لأسبح وأصلي لربي يسوع المسيح إلى الأبد بدون قيد وانشغال 

وإذ صار الحال هكذا، فكيف بي أن أنساك يا أخي الحبيب؟؟

فكيف بي أن لا أعرف إن كنت في ضيقة أو في ألم؟؟ 

الروح القدس الذي هو حال في بعد انتقالي سيعلمني بحالك كما أعلم بطرس الرسول بما فعلاه حنانيا وسفيرة 

وبهذا أصلي بحرارة أكثر لأجلك أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي لا أراه كما أراه الآن بعين الإيمان بل وقتها سأراه فعلاً وأقف أمامه حقاً 

لا تنسى أبداً أننا جسد واحد في كنيسة واحدة يا أخي الحبيب 

سلام المسيح معاك وينير طريقك ويرشدك إلى خلاص نفسك بصلوات ملائكته وقديسيه عنك


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

*الاخ الحبيب زكا قرات مشاركاتك وفيها طبعا عده اسئلة، انا جاهز اخي الحبيب للجواب عن اي سؤال تفضل اطرح السؤال الاول وحين الانتهاء منه نبدأ بالثاني وذلك لكي يكون التركيز على كل نقطة بحد ذاتها، ولكي لا ندخل في متاهات ومواضيع بعيده عن جوهر السؤال. والرب يباركك*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 أغسطس 2008)

*لا احد يستطيع ان ينكر الشفاعة في ا لكتاب المقدس*

فهدي مثل واحد شفاعة ام النور العذراء مريم للناس عند رب المجد في عرس قنا الجليل

[q-bible]
2: 1 و في اليوم الثالث كان عرس في قانا الجليل و كانت ام يسوع هناك 


2: 2 و دعي ايضا يسوع و تلاميذه الى العرس 


2: 3 و لما فرغت الخمر قالت ام يسوع له ليس لهم خمر 


2: 4 قال لها يسوع ما لي و لك يا امراة لم تات ساعتي بعد 


2: 5 قالت امه للخدام مهما قال لكم فافعلوه 


2: 6 و كانت ستة اجران من حجارة موضوعة هناك حسب تطهير اليهود يسع كل واحد مطرين او ثلاثة 


2: 7 قال لهم يسوع املاوا الاجران ماء فملاوها الى فوق 


2: 8 ثم قال لهم استقوا الان و قدموا الى رئيس المتكا فقدموا 


2: 9 فلما ذاق رئيس المتكا الماء المتحول خمرا و لم يكن يعلم من اين هي لكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد استقوا الماء علموا دعا رئيس المتكا العريس 


2: 10 و قال له كل انسان انما يضع الخمر الجيدة اولا و متى سكروا فحينئذ الدون اما انت فقد ابقيت الخمر الجيدة الى الان [/q-bible]

وغيرها من موسي

لما شفع عند ربنا للناس يعني لو حطيت كل الامثلة مش هنخلص

 والعهد القديم الي العهد الجديد


----------



## الاخ زكا (18 أغسطس 2008)

مع كل محبتي لجميع اللدين شاركوا بلرد لم يصلني اي جواب على الاسئلة التي طلبت عليها  وكل  الامثلى التي وضعتوها ليس فيها طلب  من غير  المؤمنين الاحياء في الجسد ان يصلوا من اجل بعضهم البعض واتمنى ان تكون ردودنا ايها الفاضل  القديس انطونيوس تكون بمستوى كتابنا المقدس  ثانيا  موضوع ابراهيم والغني  انا اؤكد ان الحوار بينهم لم يكن في الجسد بل حديث ارواح وهدا ليس سند  ينطبق على القديسين الاحياء كي يطلبوا توسلات قديسين رحلوا  ولمادا لم يطلب الرب يسوع من تلاميده ان يتوسلوا لقديسين رقدوا بل قال كل ما تطلبونه باسمي مؤمنين يكون لكم وهنا يقصد ان اي صلاة وطلبة يجب ان ترفع اليه وباسمه وليس باسم اخر ولكم محبتي وسلامي


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زكا قال:


> مع كل محبتي لجميع اللدين شاركوا بلرد لم يصلني اي جواب على الاسئلة التي طلبت عليها وكل الامثلى التي وضعتوها ليس فيها طلب من غير المؤمنين الاحياء في الجسد ان يصلوا من اجل بعضهم البعض واتمنى ان تكون ردودنا ايها الفاضل القديس انطونيوس تكون بمستوى كتابنا المقدس ثانيا موضوع ابراهيم والغني انا اؤكد ان الحوار بينهم لم يكن في الجسد بل حديث ارواح وهدا ليس سند ينطبق على القديسين الاحياء كي يطلبوا توسلات قديسين رحلوا ولمادا لم يطلب الرب يسوع من تلاميده ان يتوسلوا لقديسين رقدوا بل قال كل ما تطلبونه باسمي مؤمنين يكون لكم وهنا يقصد ان اي صلاة وطلبة يجب ان ترفع اليه وباسمه وليس باسم اخر ولكم محبتي وسلامي


 
*حسنا عزيزي زكا لنتناقش بالامر لكن لو سمحت اكتب لي سؤال واحد فقط لانه ليس لي قدرة على النقاش بعدة اسئله، اطرح سؤالك الاول لنناقشه بمحبة الرب وفي ضوء الكتاب المقدس. وشكرا لاهتمامك*


----------



## ديديموس (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زكا قال:


> ولمادا لم يطلب الرب يسوع من تلاميده ان يتوسلوا لقديسين رقدوا بل قال كل ما تطلبونه باسمي مؤمنين يكون لكم وهنا يقصد ان اي صلاة وطلبة يجب ان ترفع اليه وباسمه وليس باسم اخر ولكم محبتي وسلامي



لماذا تناقض نفسك يا أخ زكا 

لماذا لا تبصر الحق؟؟

فتبعاً لكلامك هذا فالقديس بولس الرسول أخطأ بطلب الصلاة من أجله من أناس تحت ثقل الخطية والآلام مثلك ومثلي !!!! 

أم تريد القول بأن القديس بولس الرسول لم يكن مؤمناً بالمسيح؟!؟! 

يا أخ زكا فكر قليلاً 

أَنَا إِلَهُ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ. لَيْسَ اللَّهُ إِلَهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ أَحْيَاءٍ» (مت  22 :  32)

لَيْسَ هُوَ إِلَهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ أَحْيَاءٍ. فَأَنْتُمْ إِذاً تَضِلُّونَ كَثِيراً (مر  12 :  27)

وَلَيْسَ هُوَ إِلَهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ أَحْيَاءٍ لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ عِنْدَهُ أَحْيَاءٌ (لو  20 :  38)

الجميع أحياء عنده يا أخ زكا 

وإن كانوا أحياء عنده، فكيف بك تصرح أنهم ليسوا أحياء؟؟؟

أتقصد بأن رب المجد كذب علينا (بحسب اعتقادك) إذ قال أنهم أحياء؟؟ 

يا أخ زكا إن قال المسيح بأنهم أحياء إذن فهم أحياء، فلماذا تصدق معلميك وتكذّب المسيح؟!!

وهذا ينطبق على موسى النبي في ظهوره للمسيح على جبل التجلي وأيضاً في كلام رب المجد مع اللص اليمين ووعده له

مرة أخرى، إن كانوا أحياء، إذن فبالتالي يدركون ويشعرون، ويعرفون بالروح القدس من يطلب منهم أن يصلوا لأجله كما طلب بولس الرسول الصلاة لأجله 

يجب عليك أن تعترف بشيئين لا ثالث لهما 

أنت مخطئ أو أن ربنا يسوع المسيح وبولس الرسول مخطئين !!

فأنت تقول غير ما يقوله الكتاب

الكتاب يخبرنا بالتالي :

1- لن نموت بل سنظل أحياء (مت  22 :  32) (مر  12 :  27) (لو  20 :  38)
2- ستزداد معرفتنا بعد انتقالنا من الجسد (1كو  13 :  12)
3- الروح القدس ثابت فينا إلى الأبد (يو  14 :  16)
4- بالروح القدس سنعلم من يطلب الصلاة منا بالإسم كما علم بطرس الرسول أن حنانيا وسفيرة زوجته اخطئا (أع 5 : 1 - 11) 

فهل لك أن تكذّب أي من هذا؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 أغسطس 2008)

*اين ردك علي ما كتبت يا اخ زكا فهذا جزء بسيط وساكتب لك الامثلة الباقية في وقت اخر لكني اريد ردك علي عرس قنا الجليل*


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2008)

كفا جدلا 
رجاء من صاحب الموضوع غلقه وحذفه 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> كفا جدلا ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*مع كل الاحترام والتقدير، اين الجدل في الامر، ولماذا يغلق الموضوع او يحذف اصلا. نحن نعمل بوصية الرب : *​ 
*" **فتشوا** الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي" يوحنا 5: 39*​ 
*فلا يوجد ما هو مخالف لقوانين المنتدي وروح المسيحية. وشكرا*​


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2008)

ممنوع التطرق لامور طائفيه اخى الحبيب 
كلنا واحد فى المسيح 
نريد ان نبنى ولكن ليس على حساب معتقد الاخر
يارب تكون فاهمنى 
احذف الموضوع ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (19 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> ممنوع التطرق لامور طائفيه اخى الحبيب ​
> 
> 
> كلنا واحد فى المسيح
> ...


 
*عزيزي هذه لسيت طائفيه ومن تكلم او ذكر اسم او معتقدي اي طائفة الا شهود يهوة وهم ليسوا مسيحيي اصلا، لاننا لم نتعرض لذكر هذا نهائيا ولا نريده اصلا، الا اذا كان من يشارك بالرد يريد الاسلوب الطائفي لان اكثر المشاركين يعتقدون بالموضوع وانا لا افرض الاعتقاد او المشاركة او ابداء الراي او الهجوم على احد ولا اجبر احد على المشاركة، وللعلم ان المنتدى فيه قسم خاص بقصص القديسين المليئة بالشفاعات!!!! لماذا لم تقول باغلاقة منعا للطائفيه!!!!، عزيزي اذا كان هذا الموضوع لا يروقك هذا بحث ثاني ارجوا ان لا تزعل مني... *
*انظر ببداية البحث ماذا كتبت باللون الاحمر. *
*على كل حال انا اثق بحكمة الادارة فالتفعل المناسب. وشكرا لاهتمامك وهذه ورده ليك:16_14_21:*​


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2008)

قسم سير القديسين والتى ترى انها كلها  مليئه بالشفاعات  شئ يبنى ولكن موضوعك يهدم 
اظن كدة الرؤيه وضحت ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (19 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> قسم سير القديسين والتى ترى انها كلها مليئه بالشفاعات شئ يبنى ولكن موضوعك يهدم ​
> 
> 
> اظن كدة الرؤيه وضحت ​


 


*oesi_no شكرا لك اخي الحبيب*
:16_14_21::16_4_16::16_14_21:​


----------



## ديديموس (19 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> قسم سير القديسين والتى ترى انها كلها  مليئه بالشفاعات  شئ يبنى ولكن موضوعك يهدم
> اظن كدة الرؤيه وضحت ​



جورج ، شرح معتقدنا يبني، ومن يريد أن يناقش معتقدنا فأهلا وسهلاً ، لكن كما سبق وأثبتنا أن صلاة القديسين المنتقلين لأجلنا هي  مفهوم كتابي + خبرة حياتية 

وإن أردت أن نقتصر الشفاعة على قصص وحكايات (كما الحال في قسم سير القديسين) بدون شرح من الكتاب المقدس فأنت مخطئ، فمهما يكن لابد من شرح العقيدة 

ولديك حق الموضوع فعلاً يهدم

إِذْ أَسْلِحَةُ مُحَارَبَتِنَا لَيْسَتْ جَسَدِيَّةً، بَلْ قَادِرَةٌ بِاللَّهِ عَلَى هَدْمِ حُصُونٍ (2كو  10 :  4)

يهدم حصون الشر والهرطقة وإنكار الله الذي اشترانا بدمه وموكب قديسيه 

ملاحظة: الموضوع روك وافق على طرحه بشكله الحالي


----------



## الاخ زكا (19 أغسطس 2008)

[C ممكن تتكرم وترد على اسئلتي نقطة بنقطة من الكتاب المقدس ام وانت تقول انك رددت عليها هده طريقة غير صحيحة لمادا الرب يسوع لم يوصيني ان نطلب من القديسين كي يتوسلوا لنا بل قال اطلبوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم لمادا بولس لم يطلب الشفاعة من قديس اخر بل صلى الى الرب ثلاث مرات واخد الجواب من الرب نفسه لمادا قال الرب كل ما تطلبوه بلصلات باسمي يكون لكم لمادا صلوات الرسل في الكتاب المقدس موجهة الى الرب وليس الى القديسيين لمادا لم يدكر الروح القدس كلمة الشفاعة التوسلية في الكتاب المقدس ادا كانت عندك الردود الموثقة من الكتاب المقدس على هده النقاط تكرم واكتبها ولك جزيل الشكرOLOR="Blue"][/COLOR]


----------



## ديديموس (19 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ زكا 

الشفاعة التوسلية كلها تعني بأننا نصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض سواء في الجسد أو في خارج الجسد 

ونحن مأمورون بأن نصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا هذا ولا يستطيع أحد انكار هذا 

وهذا هو خلاصة الموضوع ، أن نصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض


----------



## Basilius (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بحث في شفاعة القديسين*

*اعتقد بل انة من الواضح جليا ان الاخ زكا يماطل بدون ان يقرا *
*حتى في ردة الاول على الموضوع فمن الواضح انة لم يقرا البحث *
*ايضا اعاد مشاركات كتبها في اول الموضوع و كانة لا يريد الحوار البناء بل ثقافة التعنت الاسلامية تلازم طريقة كتابتة*


----------



## Basilius (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بحث في شفاعة القديسين*



oesi_no قال:


> ممنوع التطرق لامور طائفيه اخى الحبيب ​
> 
> كلنا واحد فى المسيح
> نريد ان نبنى ولكن ليس على حساب معتقد الاخر
> ...


 
الراجل عرض بحث بالدليل و البرهان 
لم يجرح في احد و لم يسىء الى احد 
عرضة بدليل و عقلانية بدلا من تزمت بالزامة بنصوص حرفية  بالحرف من الكتاب مثلما يريد المسلم قول المسيح بالحرف و بنفس اللفظة " انا الله فاعبدوني " و الا فليخرج لنا المعترض كلمة اقنوم من الكتاب حرفيا وبالحرف غيرها الكثير مما يؤمن بة هو
نحن لا نبني على حساب معتقد الاخر 
الاخ طرح موضوع او بحث صغير لا يجرح في احد


----------



## steven gerrard (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بحث في شفاعة القديسين*

الاخ زكا

هناك نقطة غائبة وهى اننا اعضاء جسد المسيح وليس انتقال احدنا يعنى انفصاله من هذ الجسد

فالقديسين اعضاء الجسد مثلنا وهم احياء عند الرب ويصلون من اجلنا 

يقول يوحنا اللاهوتى فى رؤ 5: 8 ولما اخذ السفر خرت الأربعة الحيوانات والأربعة والعشرون  	شيخا أمام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملؤة بخورا هي صلوات  	القديسين.

هناك من جاهد فخلص ويقول الكتاب وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم

أقرأ معى تلك العظة للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

 
 ​ يحسن بنا  	الإعتماد على صلاة قديسي الله ولو كنا نشيطين بتتميم الواجب، وربما تقول: ما  	الحاجة الى صلاة الآخرين، إذا كنت أتمم واجباتي بنشاط؟ فأنا لست بحاجة إليها!  	لم يقل القديس بولس الرسول: لا حاجة الى صلاة الآخرين. مع أن الذين صلّوا لأجله  	لا يُضاهونه بشيء. فكيف تقول انت ما حاجتي الى صلاة الآخرين عني؟ والقديس بطرس  	الرسول لم يقل ما الحاجة الى هذه الصلاة، بل قيل: "وكانت الكنيسة تصلي الى الله  	من أجله بلا انقطاع" (أعمال ٢:٥) وأنت تقول ما الحاجة الى صلاة الآخرين؟ 

	إنها تلزم، وخاصة لأنك لا تعترف بالحاجة إليها. إنك في حاجة الى صلاة الآخرين،  	ولو كنت معادلاً للرسل المتقدمين على غيرهم. 

	إنني أكرر القول أن صلاة الغير من أجلنا نافعة لنا إذا كنا نتعب بتأدية  	واجباتنا. أما شهد رسول المسيح بقوله :"لأني أعلم أن هذا يؤول الى خلاصي  	بصلاتكم وبإعانة روح يسوع المسيح" (فيلبي ۱:۱٩) "والذي ينقذنا الآن بمعونة  	دعائكم لنا حتى أن كثيرين يودون الشكر على الموهبة" (٢كور ۱:۱٠و۱۱) ولكن لا أحد  	يستطيع أن يساعدنا بصلواته إذا كنا متهاملين. فما الفائدة التي حصل عليها النبي  	إرميا لليهود؟ ألم يصرخ الى الله ثلاثاً ويسمع ثلاثاً: "وأنت فلا تصلي عن هذا  	الشعب ولا ترفع صراخاً ولا صلاة لأجلهم ولا تشفع إليّ فإني لا أسمع لك" (إرميا  	٧:۱٦) وما المنفعة التي قدّمها النبي صموئيل للإسرائليين؟ ألم يهلكوا جميعاً  	غير ناظرين إلى نبي الله الذي شهد عن نفسه: "وأما أنا فحاشا لي أن أخطئ الى  	الرب وأترك الصلاة من أجلكم" (ملوك الأول ۱٢:٢٣) لذلك يجب أن نعلم أن صلاة  	الآخرين من أجلنا تعود علينا بالنفع العظيم إذا قمنا بواجبات الصلاة نحن أيضاً.  	إن الصلاة تعمل وتساعد من يتمم واجباته، أما إذا كان متكاسلاً فلا تعود عليه  	بفائدة. ألم يصلِّ القديس بولس الرسول من أجل العالم بأسره؟ ألم نصلِّ نحن من  	أجل خلاص الجميع؟ فلماذا لا يصير الأشرار أبراراً؟ لأنهم لا يهتمون لنفوسهم!  	فالصلاة من أجلنا تفيدنا إذا أتممنا ما يجب علينا.

	أتريد أن تعرف أيها المسيحي كيف تكون الصلاة نافعة لنا؟ اسمع ما يقول يعقوب  	للابان: "ولولا أن إله أبي ابراهيم ومهابة اسحق معي لكنت سرحتني فارغاً" (تك  	٣۱:٤٢) واسمع أيضاً ما قال الرب الإله: "فأحمي هذه المدينة وأخلّصها من أجلي  	ومن أجل داود عبدي" (الملوك الرابع ۱٩:٣٤) لكن متى يكون هذا؟ كان بواسطة حزقيا  	الذي كان صديقاً. ولكن إذا كان للصلاة قوة أثناء الشدائد العظيمة فلماذا أسلم  	الرب المدينة الى نبوخذنصر عند هجوم البابليين؟ لان الفساد ازداد في تلك  	الأيام، وهكذا النبي صموئيل من أجل الإسرائليين، نجح لما أرضى الإسرائلييون  	العلي. وربما تقول ما الحاجة الى صلاة الآخرين من أجلك إذا كنت عائشاً في طاعة  	الله؟ فهذا لا يجوز لك أن تقوله مطلقاً بل اسمع ما قاله السيد الرب عن أصحاب  	أيوب: "إن عبدي أيوب يصلي من أجلكم فتترك لكم خطاياكم" (أيوب ٤٢:٨) لأنهم قد  	خطئوا ولكن خطيئتهم لم تكن عظيمة، وهذا الصديق نفسه الذي خلّص اصدقاءه لم يقدر  	أن ينقذ اليهود من الهلاك لأن "إثمهم كان عظيماً" (حزقيال ۱٤:۱٤). 

	وقد قال السيد الرب بواسطة أنبيائه: "ولو كان فيها هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة نوح  	ودانيال وأيوب إنهم لا ينقذون لها بنين ولا بنات والأرض تصير مستوحشة" (حزقيال  	۱٤:۱٥) "لو أن موسى وصموئيل وقفا أمامي لما توجهت نفسي الى هذا الشعب" (إرميا  	۱٥:۱) وعندما صرخ النبي حزقيال: "آه أيها السيد أتهلك جميع بقية إسرائيل".  	عرَّفَه الرب أن عدم مساعدته للاسرائليين لم تكن لأنه توسط لهم بل "لأن إثم  	اسرائيل ويهوذا عظيم جداً" (حزقيال ٩:٨ و٩). 

	فبتذكرنا أيها الاحباء كل هذا يجب ألا نحتقر صلاة القديسين ونعتمد عليها  	وحدها، بل لنحافظْ على الشرط الثاني أي ألاّ نتكاسل، ونصرف حيلتنا في البطالة،  	حتى لا نُحرَم من الخيرات العظيمة. لنسألْ سكان السماء القديسين أن يساعدونا  	بصلواتهم لنقضي حياتنا في الصلاح حتى نحصل على الملكوت الأبدي.

القديس يوحنا  	الذهبي الفم​


----------



## الاخ زكا (19 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر الرب يسوع من اجلكم لاكن نصيحتي لاخوتي في المسيح ان لاتتسرعوا في الحكم على الاخر ادا لم يكن عندكم رد على الاسئلة  وعندما يكون الرد  عليه ان يكون موثق من كتابنا المقدس  ايها المحبوب ديدموس ممكن ترشدني اين اجد ان نصلي في الجسد وخارج الجسد اي بعد رقادنا اريد النص الصريح وليس استنتاج لان الرب يسوع طلب منا ان نصلي له وباسمه وايظا بولس الرسول كتب بلروح القدس لاتهتوا بشيء بل كل شيء بلصلاة والدعاء فلتعلم طلباتكم  لدى الرب وهنا لانرى يقول فلتعلم طلباتكم للقديسين اخوتي الاحباء في المسيح ثقوا تماما انني احبكم وانا لاانتقد تعليم لاكنني اوضح ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس سلامي ومحبتي  للجميع ماران اثا


----------



## ديديموس (19 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زكا قال:


> ايها المحبوب ديدموس ممكن ترشدني اين اجد ان نصلي في الجسد وخارج الجسد اي بعد رقادنا اريد النص الصريح وليس استنتاج لان الرب يسوع طلب منا ان نصلي له وباسمه وايظا بولس الرسول كتب بلروح القدس لاتهتوا بشيء بل كل شيء بلصلاة والدعاء فلتعلم طلباتكم  لدى الرب وهنا لانرى يقول فلتعلم طلباتكم للقديسين اخوتي الاحباء في المسيح ثقوا تماما انني احبكم وانا لاانتقد تعليم لاكنني اوضح ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس سلامي ومحبتي  للجميع ماران اثا



حضرتك خليجي؟ أهلاً بيك يا أخونا العزيز 

أولاً : أريد أن أسألك ما علاقة النص الملون بالأحمر بما بعده؟! 

فكلنا سواء في الجسد أو في خارج الجسد نصلي لواحد فقط هو ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح وليس آخر - هذا شيء ثابت لا خلاف عليه ومن يقول غير هذا فقد خرج عن المسيحية 

لكننا لا نصلي للقديسين يا أخي الحبيب بل نطلب منهم أن يشاركونا الصلاة ويصلوا من أجلنا (1تس  5 :  25) 

فهم ليسوا بيننا وبين الرب يسوع يا أخي الحبيب بل هم بجانبنا يشاركونا الصلاة ويركعوا ساجدين معنا لربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح وليس سواه

ثانياً : كإجابة على سؤالك يا أخي الحبيب الرجاء قراءة مشاركة أخينا المحبوب ستيفن جيرارد 

ثالثاً : يا أخي الحبيب نحن كمسيحيين لا نؤمن بحرفية النص بل نؤمن بالفهم الروحي للنصوص المقدسة


----------



## الاخ زكا (19 أغسطس 2008)

ديديموس قال:


> حضرتك خليجي؟ أهلاً بيك يا أخونا العزيز
> 
> أولاً : أريد أن أسألك ما علاقة النص الملون بالأحمر بما بعده؟!
> 
> ...


 انا مؤمن  مولود من الله وقد قبلت الرب يسوع الها وربا في حياتي مع كل احترامي للردود لم اجد نص صريح من الكتاب ان القديسين الاحياء يتوجهون الى القديسين الراقدين كي يتوسلوا لهم ثانيا ادا منت لاتؤمن بلوحي اللفظي للكتاب فكيف تفسر ماجاء في سفر اشعياء ها العدراء تحبل وتلد ابننا كيف تستطيع ان تروحن هدا الكلام او عندما دخل الرب يسوع الى اورشليم راكب على جحش ابن اتان هناك كلام في كتابنا المقدس لا يستطيع احد ان يروحنه  لانه حرفي على كل الاحوال لن ازيد في هدا الموضوع فلنتكلم عن محبة الرب يسوع لنا وللعالم ونبشر باسمه لانه قريبا سيأتي ويخطف عروسه فلنستعد للقاء العريس امين


----------



## steven gerrard (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بحث في شفاعة القديسين*

لاحظ معى يا اخ زكا مفعول الصلاة التى نتحدث عنها 

"و أقول لكم أيضاً إن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه فانه يكون  	لهما من قبل أبي الذي في السماوات" (متى18: 19)
	"فاطلب أول كل شيء أن تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات وتشكرات لأجل جميع الناس"  	(1تيمو2: 1)
	"واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بالشكر
	مصلين في ذلك لأجلنا نحن أيضا ليفتح الرب لنا بابا للكلام لنتكلم بسر المسيح  	الذي من اجله أنا موثق أيضا
	كي أظهره كما يجب أن أتكلم " (كولوسي4: 2-4)
	"مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة  	لأجل جميع القديسين" (أفسس6: 18).

فلماذا تعتبر ان الراقدين لايصلون لنا كما اوصى الانجيل
المشكلة تكمن فى انك لاتريد ان تقتنع انهم احياء وليسوا بموتى واننا وهم رغم انتقالهم اعضاء لجسد واحد حى ليس بميت هو جسد الرب يسوع

يقول القديس بولس: "فاطلب أول كل شيء أن تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات و 	تشكرات لأجل جميع الناس " (1تيمو2: 1). إذاً كان بولس يطلب من كل المسيحيين أن  	يصلّوا لأجل جميع الناس، فكم بالأحرى أن يطلب من القديسين الذين سبقون، خاصة  	أنهم أقرب إلى المسيح كما يشهد القديس بولس عن نفسه
	"فاني محصور من الاثنين لي اشتهاء أن انطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جد ولكن أن أبقى في الجسد ألزم من أجلكم " (فيلبي1: 23-24).
	فالموت لا يفصلنا عن الراقدين وعن المسيح كما وجدنا.
	وقد قال القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي كيف تُقدم صلوات القديسين مع البخور أمام  	عرش الرب في السماء (رؤ8: 3 و5: 8). لهذا إذا طلبنا من القديسين أن يصلّوا من  	أجلنا فإننا نحقق وصية الرسول (1تيمو2: 1)، ونحن على ثقة بأن المسيح سيسمع هذه  	الصلوات لأنها مقدمة أمام عرشه السماوي (رؤ8: 3).

وها هو الدليل الذى تطلبه لعلك تقرأ مانكتبه لك

رؤ 5: 8 ولما اخذ السفر خرت الأربعة الحيوانات والأربعة والعشرون  	شيخا أمام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملؤة بخورا هي صلوات  	القديسين.


----------



## steven gerrard (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بحث في شفاعة القديسين*

سؤال اخر طالما انك تؤمن بالنص الحرفى

هل تؤمن بالافخارستيا اى تناول جسد الرب ودمه واظن ما اكثر النصوص عن الافخارستيا فى الكتاب
​


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2008)

اغلبكم لا يعرفنى 
قلت نحذف الموضوع لكى لا يسبب مشاكل وحساسيات 

ولكنى ارثوذكسى مؤمن بالشفاعه 
الامر متروك لكم 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## الاخ زكا (19 أغسطس 2008)

هناك قديسين احياء كل مؤمن حقيقي هو قديس  وردك ليس فيه ابدا ما يشير الى القديسين الراقدين بل الى القديسين الاحياء والايات من الكتاب التي انت تستشهد منها هي طلب الصلاة من المؤمنين القديسين لبعضهم البعض وارجوا ان لاتنسب اشياء لم يدكرها الانجيل  تابع انت صلواتك على طريقتك وانا صلواتي لربي والهي المعبود يسوع المسيح


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2008)

خلاص يا جماعة
الاحبة شرحوا الموضوع و وضحوا وجهة النظر من منطلق كتابي و تجربة حياة وهو بحد ذاته كافي لتوضيح الموضوع الذي كونه دعوة القديسين للصلاة من اجل الطالبين
الموضوع لا يوجد به اي نص مباشر يمنع او يدعوا طلب الصلاة من الراقدين 
فكل شخص حر باختياره سواء اراد صلوات القيسين الراقدين ام لا 
او الايمان بصحته ام لا
دعونا نركز على ما يجمعنا الا وهو شفاعة المسيح الغفارية و صلوات القديسين من اجلنا
احيكم على مستواكم العالي في الحوار ففعلا انتم قدوة لمن يريد النقاش في هذه الامور لكن اسمحولي ان اغلق الموضوع لان الحوار فيه تطور للطائفية فهنالك طائفة لا تؤمن بصوات القديسين الراقدين و هناك البقية التي تؤمن بها و تعرفون اننا لا نريد اي صبغة طائفية

لرقي الموضوع وطريقتكم في الحوار اتركه مغلقا بما يحتويه من اراء في هذا المضوع مقدمة من الطرفين و الحكم يرع للقارئ المسيحي

سلام و نعمة


----------

